# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Σχετικά με όλα τα firmware για WRT54G - GS

## wireless.surfer

Ψάχνοντας για το Satori-4.0-turbo5.bin, ξόδεψα κάποιο χρόνο για να το βρω. Τελικά το βρήκα σε ένα topic που αναφερόταν σε κάτι άλλο. Αφού το κατέβασα και έληξε ο καιρός που ήταν ενεργό το link , θέλησα να το ανεβάσω πάλι, για τον επόμενο φίλο που θα του χρειαστεί. Και γι' αυτό σκέφτηκα να ξεκινήσω αυτό το topic που φιλοδοξεί να είναι το κέντρο της αναζήτησης firmware για WRT54G-GS. Ξεκινώ λοιπόν με το 

Edit by wireless.surfer: _Εδώ υπήρχε link προς το http://www.yousendit.com για το satori 4 turbo5.bin το οποίο έληξε και διεγράφη. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε παρακάτω._

Όποιος χρειάζεται firmware για WRT54G-GS μπορεί να το ζητήσει εδώ. Αν το έχω εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος, θα παρατίθεται εδώ δημόσια, προς εξυπηρέτηση όλων.

----------


## nicolouris

Ωραίος ο wireless.surfer!!! Και εγω παραθέτω το link του Alchemy 5.2.3


http://www.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=A197 ... 0262600383

ή από δω (νομίζω το πρώτο link δεν δουλεύει)


http://wrt54g.streamfire.net/WRT54G_Wol ... re.net.zip



Επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα (50 φορές το έχω κάνει edit  ::  ) στο συγκεκριμένο firmware γίνεται πιο εύκολα το scan, αφού στην τελευταία καρτέλα του web interface στο status/wireless έχει κουμπάκι site survey και scanάρει μόνο του, χωρίς wl scan! To κακό είναι ότι δεν κάνει loop την εντολή σαν το netstumbler.

----------


## Panos2000

> Και εγω παραθέτω το link του Alchemy 5.2.3
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=A197 ... 0262600383
> 
> ή από δω (νομίζω το πρώτο link δεν δουλεύει)
> 
> http://wrt54g.streamfire.net/WRT54G_Wol ... re.net.zip


Μπράβο για την πρωτοβουλία σας παιδιά!

Δυστυχώς κανένα απο τα links που δίνεις δεν λειτουργεί...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ωραίος ο wireless.surfer!!! Και εγω παραθέτω το link του Alchemy 5.2.3
> 
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=A197 ... 0262600383
> 
> ή από δω (νομίζω το πρώτο link δεν δουλεύει)
> 
> 
> http://wrt54g.streamfire.net/WRT54G_Wol ... re.net.zip
> ...


Πέστε μου πάλι ένα λινκ για τα παραπάνω… Sorry, αλλά δεν το πρόλαβα το δεύτερο….
Θα το βάλω αν μπορέσω κάπου μόνιμα…

----------


## sotiris

οποιος ειναι συνδεδεμενος στο δικτυο,μπορει να βρει αρκετα firmware στα share μου στο dc++.



```
TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\alchemy-pre52w8

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\Firmware_Alchemy-pre5_1

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\Firmware_Alchemy-pre5_2_1

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\code_2.02.pre1-wfb.bin

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\Firmware_Samadhi2_v2_2.00.8.6sv.bin

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\Firmware_Satori-pre3_6G.bin

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\Firmware_Satori-pre3_10G.bin

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\Satori-4.0-turbo5.bin

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\WRT54G_2.02.7_ETSI_code.bin

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWAREF\firmware_Satori-pre3_11GS_custom_openssl.zip

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\sveasoft-5.2.3-ultra2.zip

TEMP\WRT54G-FIRMWARE\Wolf-alchemy-pre5.3-w19.bin.zip
```

----------


## wireless.surfer

Edit by wireless.surfer: _Εδώ υπήρχε link προς το http://www.yousendit.com το οποίο έληξε και διεγράφη._


Δυστυχώς  ::  , είμαστε αρκετοί οι «εκτός δικτύου».
Ευτυχώς  ::  , υπάρχει αυτό το forum και επικοινωνούμε! 

Και μέχρι να γίνουμε εντός, το internet είναι ο μόνος τρόπος ανταλλαγής δεδομένων με τη κοινότητα...  :: 

Σχόλιο σε 2ο χρόνο: Θα σας πρότεινα σαν δίκαιο, σε όποιον κατεβάσει από τα παραπάνω link, να ανεβάσει στο http://www.yousendit.com ένα άλλο firmware που έχει. Ή αν κατέχει κάποιο firmware από link που έχει λήξει, ας ανεβάσει αυτό! Η διαδικασία είναι απλούστατη  ::  και θα είμαστε όλοι πιο ωραίοι!  ::

----------


## nodas

το Alchemy 5.2.3 κανει για wrt54g ή για wrt54GS ή παιζει και στα δυο?

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από το http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8369 , σχετικά με το Sveasoft-5.2.3-ultra2 :




> ```
> Sveasoft-5.2.3-ultra2
> 
> Special version for WRT54GS units (8MB flash required).
> Use it on your own risk. It works for me, but I cannot 
> guarantee it will work for you and don't damage your router.
> 
> This version mostly intended for developers. No new WWW interface 
> items was added, no user friendly features. All new features
> ...

----------


## nodas

```
Firmware_Alchemy-pre5.2.3

SVEASOFT FIRMWARE FOR THE LINKSYS WRT54G AND WRT54GS ROUTER. USE IS AT YOUR OWN RISK.

This firmware is for WRT54G V1.0, V1.1, V2.0 and WRT54GS routers only.

This file is distributed to Sveasoft subscribers only.

Alchemy-pre5.2.3 is a unified firmware for both G and GS models. This firmware
can only be upgraded using the web interface. IF YOU HAVE A FIRMWARE UPGRADE
FAILURE WITH ALCHEMY - you must use an older firmware version whose size is
under 3,145,000 bytes and reflash using tftp. Reflashing with tftp will not
work with firmware versions larger than 3,145,000 bytes in size.
```

οποτε τι να πιστεψουμε από τα δυο  ::

----------


## sotiris

το ενα λεει Ultra2 και αλλο οχι.

----------


## nodas

τα εχω και γω στο dc++ στο φακελο μου prog/LINKSYS

----------


## sotiris

```
You've got a file called "alchemy-pre52w8.rar" (3617 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=AE...F744DFE97A554E
```



```
You've got a file called "code_2.02.pre1-wfb.rar" (3328 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s7.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=7D...6418E5AF4E87C9
```



```
You've got a file called "Firmware_Samadhi2_v2_2.00.8.6sv.rar" (2915 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=D1...14274224FFDA04
```



```
You've got a file called "Firmware_Satori-pre3_6G.rar" (2672 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s7.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=4F...5BA7010EE84DF7
```



```
You've got a file called "Firmware_Alchemy-pre5_1.rar" (3343 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=50...6C6CAF93104738
```



```
You've got a file called "Firmware_Alchemy-pre5_2_1.rar" (3722 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s7.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=8E...E6E26347E1E443
```



```
You've got a file called "Firmware_Satori-pre3_10G.rar" (2696 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=48...FC7F5042A4B808
```

Y

```
ou've got a file called "Firmware_Satori-pre3_11GS_custom_openssl.rar" (3127 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s7.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=4E...2F79F9679E4D26
```



```
You've got a file called "Satori-4.0-turbo5.rar" (2564 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=27...8B8CE307D85B8C
```



```
You've got a file called "sveasoft-5.2.3-ultra2.rar" (5134 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s7.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3A...F0C8523F39ACC8
```



```
You've got a file called "Wolf-alchemy-pre5.3-w19.bin.rar" (3423 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 7 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=7D...253352F58AF987
```


 ::  Οποιος κατεβαζει με downloader να το βαλει στο 1 split.
 ::  Oποιος κατεβασει κατι καλο ειναι να το ανεβασει παλι.
 ::  Καλο θα ηταν να μην γεμισει αυτο το Thread με ερωτησεις :"δεν μου δουλεψε εκεινο τι να κανω"

----------


## nodas

::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ  ::  Τι βομβαρδισμός από υλικό είναι αυτός;

*sotiris* σε ανακυρήσω εθνικό ευεργέτη του topic αυτoύ  :: . 

Με την ευκαιρία της σεμνής αυτής τελετής, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου, στο να κρατήσουμε το topic μακριά από ερωτήσεις επίλυσης προβλημάτων.

Να κρατηθεί απλώς σαν τόπος εύρεσης firmware για τα WRT54G/GS, προκειμένου να είναι χρηστικό!

----------


## nicolouris

> το Alchemy 5.2.3 κανει για wrt54g ή για wrt54GS ή παιζει και στα δυο?




Εγώ το έχω βάλει στο απλό και μου παίζει κανονικά!!



Παραθέτω τα τρία αρχεία

----------


## pvas

> Εγώ το έχω βάλει στο απλό και μου παίζει κανονικά!!


Version 1.0 έχεις;

----------


## nicolouris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Εγώ το έχω βάλει στο απλό και μου παίζει κανονικά!!
> 
> 
> Version 1.0 έχεις;




V 2.0 
Αλλά δεν έχω το ultra 2 αυτό που έχω παίζει και g σε όλα! Λέγεται wolf w14 alchemy 5.2.3, κατέβασέ το και θα το δεις.

----------


## smyrosnik

Το καινούργιο alchemy τι bug fixes έχει από το 5.1?

----------


## nicolouris

Sorry που δεν το ανέβασα, το ξέχασα!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

---------removed--------

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Όλα μαζί…
> http://195.212.240.133/download/Satori-4.0-turbo5.bin
> http://195.212.240.133/download/Firmwar ... e5_2_1.rar
> http://195.212.240.133/download/officialreadme.rar
> http://195.212.240.133/download/wolf_alchemy-pre523w14[1].part1.rar
> http://195.212.240.133/download/wolf_alchemy-pre523w14[1].part2.rar
> http://195.212.240.133/download/wolf_alchemy-pre523w14[1].part3.rar


΄

 ::  Οι οικογενιακές συσκευασίες είναι πάντα οι καλύτερες  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@wireless.surfer : Όσο postarete τόσο θα βάζω… σημειωτέων ότι αυτή η οικογενειακή συσκευασία δεν κατεβαίνει και εύκολα από το ράφι.. Easy on my line είναι μόνο 256Κbit uplink… μισθωμένη μεν αλλά…. Όχι ανεξάντλητη…  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Ωραία καλύτερα έτσι για να υπάρχουν μαζεμένα όλα τα firmware και να μπορεί ο καθένας να διαλέξει από μία σελίδα και όχι από δέκα!!!!  ::

----------


## cmavr8

1.pedia telika to "Firmware_Alchemy-pre5.2.3" kai oxi to "sveasoft 5.2.3" pou iparxi link gia mas tous internetikous? (oute to 5.2.1)

2. Allo to "wolf w14 alchemy 5.2.3" kai allo to "Wolf-alchemy-pre5.3-w19.bin.rar" ? giati to proto den to vrisko edo giro...

3. To proto pou anefera exi dinatotita sniffing/site survey, meso web interface. iparxi kana allo pou na exi?



EXO WRT54G KAI THELO SITE SURVEY MESO WEB INTERFACE. AFTI INE I OUSIA. DOSTE MOU ENA INTERNET LINK PLEASE!

----------


## sotiris

εμεις αυτα που ειναι 2-3 ποστ πιο πανω απο το δικο σου εχουμε βρει,ειτε σου κανουν ειτε οχι.
αμα δεν σου αρεσουν βρες αλλα εσυ.

επισης εισαι εξαιρετικα αγενης που αγνοεις το quickstart,και φυσικα το μυνημα που σου βγηκε πριν ποσταρεις οτι απαγορευονται τα greeklish.

δεν πιστευω να παρεις βοηθεια ευκολα απο εδω...

----------


## cmavr8

συγνωμη αλλα γιατι εισαι τοσο επιθετικος; ελεγε οτι καλυτερα να μην χρησιμοποιουμε γκρικλις.


εγω δεν ειπα ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΙΡΜΓΟΥΕΡ - ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.

εγω ειπα οτι απλα, αν καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει, και θελει, ας το κανει.

απο κει και περα, εγω δεν επιτηθομαι...ειρηνικα. χωρισ διαφωνιες.



ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ, ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ (ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ, ΦΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΝΟΣ)

----------


## mojiro

> συγνωμη αλλα γιατι εισαι τοσο επιθετικος; ελεγε οτι καλυτερα να μην χρησιμοποιουμε γκρικλις.
> 
> εγω δεν ειπα ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΙΡΜΓΟΥΕΡ - ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.
> εγω ειπα οτι απλα, αν καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει, και θελει, ας το κανει.
> απο κει και περα, εγω δεν επιτηθομαι...ειρηνικα. χωρισ διαφωνιες.
> 
> ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ, ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ (ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ, ΦΙΛΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΝΟΣ)


ολα τα παραπανω λινκ ειναι ιντερνετικα.
δεν ξερω αν ειναι καποιο απο αυτα που
ζητας.

----------


## cmavr8

βασικα, ελεγα για τα αλλα στην πρωτη σελιδα... βλεπεις διαβαζω ολοκληρο το ποστ...

τωρα τη βρηκα τη λυση ομως. να σαι καλα

----------


## nicolouris

> Αλλο τo "wolf w14 alchemy 5.2.3" και άλλο το "Wolf-alchemy-pre5.3-w19.bin.rar" ? Γιατί το πρώτο δεν το βρίσκω εδώ γύρω...
> 
> 3. Το πρώτο που ανέφερα έχει δυνατότητα sniffing/site survey, μέσω web interface. Υπάρχει κανα άλλο που να έχει?
> 
> 
> 
> EXΩ WRT54G KAI ΘΕΛΩ SITE SURVEY MEΣΩ WEB INTERFACE. ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η OΥΣΙΑ. ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ INTERNET LINK PLEASE!


3.Και το δεύτερο έχει δυνατότητα site survey!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

---------removed----------

----------


## NetTraptor

Για site survey… Πάτε στην ενότητα “status” και μετά στην υποενότητα “Wireless”…. Εκεί έχει ένα button “Survey”
Μπορεί οι περισσότεροι να το έχετε βρει αλλά I thought I should just mention it!
Το συγκεκριμένο σημείο όπου το έχουν βάλει δεν είναι και πολύ έξυπνο… Ίσως στην κεντρική ενότητα wireless να ήταν ποιο intuitive…

----------


## nicolouris

> Επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα (50 φορές το έχω κάνει edit  ) στο συγκεκριμένο firmware γίνεται πιο εύκολα το scan, αφού στην τελευταία καρτέλα του web interface στο status/wireless έχει κουμπάκι site survey και scanάρει μόνο του, χωρίς wl scan! To κακό είναι ότι δεν κάνει loop την εντολή σαν το netstumbler.





Αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ που το έβαλα στην αρχή, γι' αυτό και με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο στα λόγια σου!

----------


## chillo

> http://195.212.240.133/download/wolf_alchemy-pre523w14[1].part1.rar 
> http://195.212.240.133/download/wolf_alchemy-pre523w14[1].part2.rar 
> http://195.212.240.133/download/wolf_alchemy-pre523w14[1].part3.rar
> http://195.212.240.133/download/WRT54G. ... re.net.zip


 Να ρωτησω ... τα part1, part2 ... 8α τα κανουμε copy 1 + 2 + 3 στο 4 (με πιανετε ε?) ή υπαρχει καποιος αλλοσ τροπος?? Βλεπω οτι ολα εχουν το ιδιο μεγεθος και 3.661x3=10983ΚΒ ... δεν ειναι λιγο ... μεγαλο ??

----------


## nodas

πληροφοριες για εγκατασταση εδω
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9027&start=15

----------


## chillo

> πληροφοριες για εγκατασταση εδω
> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9027&start=15



Μια διευκρινηση...
Μπορεις να μου πεις σε παρακαλω τι ακριβως εχεις συνδεσει στην wan port ? Και ποια ειναι η διευθηνση της ethernet σου ? Φαινεται σα να χρησιμοποιεις το wan σαν απλη local port .

(added)
Ok, επαιχτσε  ::  Τhnx συνονοματε, απλα στην αρχη μπερδευτικα με τις διαφορες απο τα προηγουμενα firms της svea . Τωρα φαινεται πολυ ποιο "λογικο" το interface πλεον για router, οπως το περιμενα κι εγω στην αρχη , αλλα με μπερδεψε με τις συμβατοτητες στα αλλα firms

----------


## nicolouris

Τα links μπορούν να διορθωθούν σε .net και όχι .gr?

----------


## xaotikos

Παίζει μια χαρά και το .gr Το .net είναι εναλλακτικό και ήταν προσωρινό μέχρι να τελειώσει η μετακόμιση.

----------


## NetTraptor

---------removed----------

----------


## nicolouris

> Παίζει μια χαρά και το .gr Το .net είναι εναλλακτικό και ήταν προσωρινό μέχρι να τελειώσει η μετακόμιση.



Όχι... ενοούσα τα links για download!!

----------


## pakis_ch

Μήπως υπάρχει και το w34?

----------


## NetTraptor

αυτο ψαχνω! το 5.4α εχει μακελελε το hotspot παλι

----------


## drf

βρε παλικάρια για προτείνετε τι firmware να βάλουμε σε ένα wrt54g όπου κύριος δουλειά του είναι ναι είναι client?  ::

----------


## Billgout

Εγώ με το μόνο που ήμουν ευχαριστημένος σαν client, ήταν με το satori4-turbo5.bin. Υπάρχει στο DC στο κόμβο μου στο /Utils/Hardware/WRT54G (αν θυμάμαι καλά)  ::

----------


## fallen

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... ht=#104744
edit by sotiris (εκει ειπαμε να γραφεις με ελληνικα)

----------


## pstratos

http://www.pstratos.gr
πατε στα downloads και εκει μερικά firmwares me source (GPL).

----------


## TheLaz

Προσωπικά έχω δοκιμάσει και το Satori και το Alchemy.
Όπως είπε και ο fallen ένα από τα προβλήματα του Satori
είναι ο αριθμός των client pcs στο switch του.

Το alchemy προσωπικά μου αρέσει καλύτερα γιατί:
1) Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον αριθμό των clients
2) Δουλεύει σαν router και όχι σαν bridge
3) Καθότι στο alchemy το WAN port γίνεται wireless έχεις διάφορα
καλούδια όπως port forwarding, firewall etc.

Εξαρτάται βέβαια για τι ακριβώς το θέλεις...

----------


## drf

> Εγώ με το μόνο που ήμουν ευχαριστημένος σαν client, ήταν με το satori4-turbo5.bin. Υπάρχει στο DC στο κόμβο μου στο /Utils/Hardware/WRT54G (αν θυμάμαι καλά)


τελικά ανέβασα το alchemy , νομίζω ότι είναι τα ίδια πάνω κάτω...  ::

----------


## Billgout

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billgout
> 
> Εγώ με το μόνο που ήμουν ευχαριστημένος σαν client, ήταν με το satori4-turbo5.bin. Υπάρχει στο DC στο κόμβο μου στο /Utils/Hardware/WRT54G (αν θυμάμαι καλά) 
> 
> 
> τελικά ανέβασα το alchemy , νομίζω ότι είναι τα ίδια πάνω κάτω...


Μή το λές...... ρώτα και τον MAuVE, που μας έβγαλε την πίστη....τη μία άκουγε και την άλλη ήθελε να το ξυπνήσεις.....Μόλις άλλαξα firmware όλα κανονικά και με καλό rate.....Βέβαια ίσως σ' αυτες τις νεώτερες εκδόσεις να διορθώθηκε....

----------


## DVD_GR

ας πω κ εγω τη γνωμη μου..
παιδια μιας και λεμε για το alchemy εχω το 53το τελευταιο και
την πρωτη φορα που του εβαλα site survey δεν εδειξε τπτ,
μετα ξυπνησε...δεν ξερω αν εχει καποια σχεση με του Billgout
το προβλημα...
θα βαλω σημερα το 54 να δω αν αξιζει τον κοπο σε σχεση με
το περασμενο.
παντως για το satori πιστευω οτι ειναι λυση αναγκης για 
προβληματικο flash και οτι ολα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.
εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το hyperwrt??
ο tripkaos ειχε αναφερει οτι ειναι καλο αλλα δεν εχω προλαβει ακομα...

----------


## dfragos

Το 5.3 σε μένα δεν έπαιζε... προβλήματα πολλά. Έχω πάνω το turbo και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Δεν ψάχνομαι για προβλήματα οπότε δεν με βλέπω να δοκιμάζω το 5.4...

----------


## DVD_GR

τι εκδοση ειναι το linksys σου??

----------


## mojiro

βρε ακτιζολ πολυ προβληματικο/αργο το web του βρηκες.

αλλωτε δουλευει, αλλωτε δειχνει πραγματα να ειναι on ενω
τα εχω βγαλει off απο κονσολα. πχ dhcp το ειχα off πριν
βαλω openwrt και τωρα μου το βγαζει on.... επισης η σελιδα
που αναφερεται στο dhcp σερνεται.

μηπως ξερει κανεις πως πεζω με το dhcp μεσω vi & κονσολας ?

----------


## pakis_ch

> εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το hyperwrt??


Το δοκίμασα εγώ. Δεν έχει client mode.

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billgout
> 
> Εγώ με το μόνο που ήμουν ευχαριστημένος σαν client, ήταν με το satori4-turbo5.bin. Υπάρχει στο DC στο κόμβο μου στο /Utils/Hardware/WRT54G (αν θυμάμαι καλά) 
> 
> 
> τελικά ανέβασα το alchemy , νομίζω ότι είναι τα ίδια πάνω κάτω...


έχοντας το alchemy απάνω δε μπορούσα να 'δω' το 'απέναντι' ap που συνδέομαι (#405 cisco) , βάζοντας το satori για κάποιο λόγο που δε κατάλαβα δούλεψε αμέσως..  ::

----------


## r3b

http://www.linksys.com/download/firmware.asp?fwid=201

μάλλον θα ξεκινήσει νέος γύρος από openwrt/hyperwrt/sveasoft βασισμένα στον νέο wifi driver (ακούγεται οτι έχει καλύτερες επιδόσεις ταχύτητας)

----------


## DVD_GR

βλεπω γραφει V2??δεν πιστευω να σημαινει οτι ειναι μονο για τα V2 linksys????  ::

----------


## r3b

Έχει βγει για v1,v1.1,v2,v2.2(?), αν ψάξεις στο http://www.linksys.com θα τα βρείς όλα τα νέα 3άρια fw (είναι διαφορετικά για κάθε version).

----------


## ypolitis

Καλησπέρα σας,

να σας ενημερώσω ότι μετά από δοκιμές που έκανα το 1ο κάστρο έπεσε. Διαβάζοντας στο forum βρήκα μόνο λύση με το open wrt, την οποία να πω την αλήθεια μου, δεν την δοκίμασα. Έτσι είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου.

Το LinkSys γίνεται client πάνω σε άλλο LinkSys.

Συνταγή: 2 LinkSys WRT54G

Το ένα ορίζουμε ως ΑΡ και το άλλο ως client.

Στο LinkSys ΑΡ κάνουμε update το firmware σε Alchemy-pre5.3.w30. Ορίζουμε κανάλι επικοινωνίας, στατική ip, wep key και SSID.

Στο LinkSys Client κάνουμε update το firmware σε Samandhi 2.
Ορίζουμε στατική ip στο LinkSys Client και στην κάρτα δικτύου του. Bάζουμε wep key, SSID (ίδιο με του LinkSys AP), κανάλι, και τέλος ορίζουμε την ΙP του LinkSys AP.

Kάνουμε το σταυρό μας, να πάνε όλα καλά, και απολαμβάνουμε το προνόμιο να έχουμε στην ταράτσα μας ένα ΑΡ, να κατεβάσουμε ένα UTP μέχρι τον Η/Υ μας, και να περάσουμε το καλώδιο μέσα στο σπίτι στον Η/Υ μας.

Μειονέκτημα: με το συγκεκριμένο firmware απενεργοποιείται η δυνατότητα site survey του wolf alchemy 523w14 (σάρωση περιοχής για ΑΡ) και η συνολικά εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς του φτάνει τα 84mw, εν αντιθέσει με το 523w14 και τα 251 mw (αχρείαστα να είναι!).

Έγινε δοκιμή 5 ωρών συνεχούς λειτουργίας με domain, inet, ftp server, mail server.

Αυτό που μένει είναι να δούμε πως πραγματοποιείτε το repeating mode και πως μπορείς με ένα ΑΡ να συνδέσεις 2 κεραίες και να βγάλεις 2 link (ως bridge 2 σημείων).

----------


## DVD_GR

μπορεις να μας δωσεις link για το samandhi??

----------


## ypolitis

http://www.wireless-mytil.net/temp/f....8.6sv.bin.zip

Μέσα στο φάκελο, αν είναι προσβάσιμος έχω και όλα τα άλλα που βρήκα.

Ελπίζω να μην υπόκειται στους κανόνες του forum, το url αυτό.

----------


## r3b

Ισα-ίσα, όλα τα firmwares έχουν παραχθεί από GPL Κώδικα και απαγορεύεται να μην διανέμεται και ο πηγάιος κώδικας.

(Δηλαδή αν με λένε sveasoft, και πουλώ το bin+support είναι ΟΚ, AN KAI MONO AN ΔΙΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΔΙΚΑ -> http://slashdot.org/~TheIndividual/journal ). Αν δεν δώσω τον κώδικα μαζί , τότε παρανομώ.


edit:
http://forum.bsr-clan.de/viewtopic.php?t=322
^νομιμότατο , διότι δεν έχει δώσει source (αφού θα βλέπαμε το tag-scheme).

έχει βγει w38 , το έχει κανείς για δοκιμή;

----------


## r3b

χεχ, μόνος μου τα λέω, μόνος μου απαντάω....

alchemy-5.4-w38

http://wrt54g.atw.hu/WRT54G_Wolf_W38_Al ... vidual.zip

το δοκιμάζω.

----------


## nicolouris

Μπορείς να μου το στείλεις γιατί δεν μου το κατεβάζει? Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά τα έχει παίξει λίγο το accelerator...

----------


## r3b

http://slashdot.org/~TheIndividual/journal

----------


## NetTraptor

---------removed----------

----------


## Dks

τι παιζει τελικα με τα ανεπισημα firmware? σε τι πλεονεκτουν απο το επισημο? εκανα αναβαθμιση στο νεο της Linksys και προσφερει μερικες επιλογες ακομα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Φίλε τα sveasoft είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα… ρίξε μια ματιά στο feature list της Sveasoft…. Θα μας πάρει μια μέρα να το αναλύσουμε… Έχει ΠΟΛΛΕΣ διαφορές προς το καλύτερο βέβαια…. Το κυριότερο (για μένα) είναι ότι έχεις access μέσο Telnet στο cli του router… IPTABLES, IFCONFIG…. Etc..

http://www.sveasoft.com

Βαλε και χίλιαδυο ακόμη μπιχλιμπίδια που έχει το web interface και θα κατάλαβες τι εννοώ…

----------


## r3b

http://indi.doubledaze.com/wolf-alchemy ... elease.bin

με ξηλωμένα τα tags. Καλές δοκιμές.

----------


## VGM

Καλή σας ημέρα,

Καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά που έχεται κάνει! Μακάρι να μπορούσα να συνδεθώ και εγώ στο δικό σας δίκτυο αλλά μένω μόνιμα σε νησί του αγαίου και προσπαθώ να στήσω ένα δικό μου μικρό δίκτυο. 
Μήπως θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει κάποιος στο εξής θέμα ?
Έχω 2 συσκευές της Linksys τα μοντέλα WRT54GS. Προσπαθώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό κάνοντας την μία συσκευή client και την άλλη AP με διάφορα Firmwares, και δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω ping. Το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν με Alchemy 5.4a και στις 2 συσκευές την μία Client και την άλλη AP, ενώ έδειχνε ότι έχει κάνει connect δεν μπορούσα να κάνω ping. Ούτε απο την συσκευή ούτε απο τον υπολογιστή μου. Δεν παίζουν αυτές οι συσκευές μεταξύ τους με τον τρόπο που ανάφαιρα ? Παρακαλώ πολύ όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει να βρώ τρόπο να συνδέσω αυτές τις συσκευές, θα το εκτιμούσα πάρα πολύ! (Έχω δοκιμάσει και κάποιον τρόπο που ανφέρει ο Ypolitis from Mitiline) Όμως τίποτα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mojiro

> Καλή σας ημέρα, ......


βρε τι μου θυμιζει το γεγονος....
τελικα δεν εξηγηται αλλιως πρεπει να υπαρχει ελατοματικη παρτιδα.
δοκιμασε να βαλεις τα τελευταια μαμισια firmware. και η αντιπροσωπια
ετσι εκανε σε μια περιπτωση που ξερω και πεζει τωρα οκ σαν ap.

----------


## VGM

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συμβουλή αλλά το θέμα είναι οτι με ενδιαφέρει το AP να έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί έπειτα με άλλο ΑΡ με WDS. τί ενοείς ελατοματική παρτίδα? καμιά άλλη συνταγή ?  ::  έχω απογοητευτεί με αυτές τις συσκευές ενώ είχα ακούσει τα καλύτερα λόγια  ::

----------


## mojiro

δες εδω
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9526

τελικα του εβαλαν μαμισιο και πεζει,

πριν του βαλουν μαμισιο(τελευταιο) δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι
ειχα δοκιμασει...

απο τη μια ειχα το δικο μου να δουλευει οκ, και απο την αλλη το
αλλο να εχει μουλαρωσει....

βαλετου το αυθεντικο και δοκιμασε το, αν θες φερτο μου απο βδομαδα
στον κορυδαλλο να του ριξω μια ματια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Λέξεις κλειδιά… Client Mode-Routing και AP Mode-No routing!.... λέω εγώ τώρα!

----------


## racer

Ερώτιση άσχετου: γιατι δε μπένει κάπου μόνημα στο web αυτό το firmware παρα γίνετε αυτό το thread? Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος η απλά δεν έχουμε κάποιον με χώρο στο web να το βάλει?

----------


## ypolitis

Καλημέρα VGM,

ότι έγραψα σχετικά με το LinkSys ισχύει. Έχει δοκιμαστεί και λειτουργεί εδώ και λίγο καιρό με αυτή την υλοποίηση σε 2 πελάτες μας.

Στο LinkSys ΑΡ, ορίζουμε τη συσκευή ως ΑΡ, κάνουμε update το firmware σε Alchemy-pre5.3.w30. Βάζουμε κανάλι επικοινωνίας, στατική ip, wep key και SSID.

Στο LinkSys Client, ορίζουμε τη συσκευή ως client, κάνουμε update το firmware σε Samandhi 2.
Βάζουμε στατική ip στο LinkSys Client και στην κάρτα δικτύου του. Ενεργοποιούμε, προαιρετικά το wep key & στις 2 συσκευές, SSID (ίδιο με του LinkSys AP), κανάλι, και τέλος ορίζουμε την ΙP του LinkSys AP.

----------


## papashark

Κάπου διάβασα ότι με το τελευταίο μαμίσιο firmware παίζει και σαν client, ισχύει ?

----------


## mojiro

δεν το εχω δει,
ειχα ακουσει οτι καθε αλλο παρα καλο ειναι σε ευκολιες.

μια δοκιμη θα τον πεισει  ::

----------


## stean_202

Ζητώ συγνώμη για το χαζό της ερώτησης αλλά πως μπορώ να δω τι έκδοση είναι το WRT54GS μου ;


Edit : Άκυροοοο πριν με ψήσετε  ::  , πάνω στο κουτί λέει ότι είναι το WRT54GS-CA

----------


## nodas

::

----------


## NetTraptor

@papashark : εγώ πάλι άκουσα ότι το τελευταίο firmware της linksys έχει πολύ μα παρά πολύ καλύτερο radio…. 
Προς το παρόν το ETSI version δεν υπάρχει ακόμα…. Από US μόνο μπορεί να το κατεβάσει κανείς! 

Εγώ καθότι είμαι ποια οπαδός του Alchemy θα περίμενα να δω το νέο version Alchemy με το US ράδιο και BGP
 ::

----------


## dfragos

> @papashark : εγώ πάλι άκουσα ότι το τελευταίο firmware της linksys έχει πολύ μα παρά πολύ καλύτερο radio…. 
> Προς το παρόν το ETSI version δεν υπάρχει ακόμα…. Από US μόνο μπορεί να το κατεβάσει κανείς! 
> 
> Εγώ καθότι είμαι ποια οπαδός του Alchemy θα περίμενα να δω το νέο version Alchemy με το US ράδιο και BGP


Μιλάμε για το 3.01.3 έτσι; Στο changelog δεν διάβασα κάτι σχετικό με client mode, και δεν πρόκειται να βγάλω το openwrt για να το δοκιμάσω. Όσο για το ράδιο... μακάρι...

----------


## racer

> @papashark : εγώ πάλι άκουσα ότι το τελευταίο firmware της linksys έχει πολύ μα παρά πολύ καλύτερο radio…. 
> Προς το παρόν το ETSI version δεν υπάρχει ακόμα…. Από US μόνο μπορεί να το κατεβάσει κανείς!


και ο λογος που δεν το έχουμε είναι οτι δεν έχουμε αμερικάνικο IP? Και ο λόγος των links στην αρχή του thread ποιός είναι? Είναι παράνομο το sharring στο firmware???

εξιγήστε μου κι εμένα βρε παιδιά που δε ξέρω ::

----------


## VGM

Καλησπέρα,

Σχετικά με την σύνδεση μεταξύ 2 Linksys WRT54GS κατάφερα τα εξής:

με Alchemy-pre5.4a.w38 και στις 2 συσκευές, συμβαίνει το εξής:

στην συσκευή που θέλω να κάνω client , βάζω,

Wireless Mode:Client
Wireless Network Mode:G-ONLY
Wireless Network Name (SSID): TEST
και,
Client Mode: || Routed ||Bridged 

η τελευταία επιλογή τι ακριβώς κάνει? όταν επιλέξω Routed δέν μπορώ να κάνω ping στο ΑΡ (μάλλον κάνω κάτι λάθος), και όταν επιλέξω Bridged κάνει ping στο ΑΡ, αλλά δέν μπορώ να κάνω ping στους υπόλοιπους Χρήστες που κρέμονται πάνω στο ΑΡ.  ::  (Μήπως κάτι πάλι κάνω λάθος?)
Μήπως μπορεί παρακαλώ πολύ να βοηθήσει κάποιος μήπως και είναι μόνο ρυθμίσεις δικτύου? και μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν κάνει ping ως Routed και μόνο σάν Bridged.  ::  Αυτά τα ολίγα, Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> @papashark : εγώ πάλι άκουσα ότι το τελευταίο firmware της linksys έχει πολύ μα παρά πολύ καλύτερο radio…. 
> Προς το παρόν το ETSI version δεν υπάρχει ακόμα…. Από US μόνο μπορεί να το κατεβάσει κανείς!
> 
> 
> και ο λογος που δεν το έχουμε είναι οτι δεν έχουμε αμερικάνικο IP? Και ο λόγος των links στην αρχή του thread ποιός είναι? Είναι παράνομο το sharring στο firmware???
> 
> εξιγήστε μου κι εμένα βρε παιδιά που δε ξέρω


Δεν χρειάζεσαι US IP για να το κατεβάσεις
Νομίζω όμως ότι μερικά κανάλια θα τα χάνεις…όπως επισης δεν δοκιμαζω firmware χωρίς πιστοποίηση… μπορεί να είμαι και χαζός αλλά μια φορά εδώ και 3-4 μήνες με τρελό πείραγμα στο wrt δεν έχει κωλύσει ούτε μια φορά (χτύπα ξύλο)
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα
[βλονδ μοδε]
Δεν κατάλαβα περί firmware sharing…
[/βλονδ μοδε]

----------


## NetTraptor

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Σχετικά με την σύνδεση μεταξύ 2 Linksys WRT54GS κατάφερα τα εξής:
> 
> με Alchemy-pre5.4a.w38 και στις 2 συσκευές, συμβαίνει το εξής:
> 
> στην συσκευή που θέλω να κάνω client , βάζω,
> 
> Wireless Mode:Client
> ...


Σε AP mode το ένα wrt παίζει σε bridge mode 
radio(eth1)+switch ports (eth0)=br0 = AP’s IP όχι ακριβώς αλλά κάπως έτσι (μέσω VLAN0)…

Στο client wrt σου σε bridge mode γίνετε το αντίστοιχο αλλά η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι το ράδιο είναι γυρισμένο σε client…
Αυτό είναι και το mode που θέλεις… όπως είδες και μόνος σου κάνεις ping…

Τώρα άμα γυρίσεις το client wrt routed έχεις

Eth1(IP1 Subnet1) ->router(with or without Firewall)->eth0(IP2 Subnet2)

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις άλλο subnet στην μια μεριά άλλο στην άλλη πχ 10.0.0.0 και 192.168.0.0 στην άλλη… γι’ αυτό και το no ping ή από τελείως στραβό config ή λόγω επικοινωνίας μιας κατεύθυνσης από το ένα subnet στο άλλο.

Λοιπόν μετά την θεωρία και η συμβουλή… Κάνε reset και στα δυο για να αρχίσεις με τα default….

*WRT in AP mode*
Ρύθμισε στο Basic setup τα ακόλουθα
Internet connection: Disabled η Enabled αν έχεις κοτσάρει εκεί καμιά DSL με modem.
Blab στα του router

Network setup
Router IP: 192.168.1.1
Subnet:255.255.255.0
Gateway: yours
DNS: yours
DHCP: if you want it… its OK

Στο VLANs (σημαντικό) πρόσεχε τα παρακάτω
VLAN 0 = Switch ports 1-4 Assigned To Bridge LAN
VLAN 1 = W Assigned To Bridge NONE
Και τέλος κάτω κάτω
WIRELESS: LAN


*WRT in Client mode*
IP: 192.168.1.2
Subnet:255.255.255.0

Σε bridged mode

Και VLANs τα ιδια…

Κάπως έτσι πρέπει να παίξεις σωστά… τώρα τα IP βάλε τα όπως θέλεις εγώ ένα παράδειγμα έδωσα!

----------


## Mourgos

Να ρωτήσει κάτι και ένας πανάσχετος πριν να κάνει το πρώτο του upgrade...με το openwrt μπορώ να κάνω survey?

Εσείς ποιο firmware χρησιμοποιείτε/προτείνετε;

----------


## nicolouris

> Να ρωτήσει κάτι και ένας πανάσχετος πριν να κάνει το πρώτο του upgrade...με το openwrt μπορώ να κάνω survey?
> 
> Εσείς ποιο firmware χρησιμοποιείτε/προτείνετε;



Εννοείτε, αρκεί να εγκαταστήσεις το πακέτο wl. Αν πας στο http://www.drinet.net/openwrt έχει το tutorial και σου λέει βήμα βήμα πως βάζεις openwrt. Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ openwrt...

----------


## Mourgos

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Να κάνω και μία ερώτηση.Το fw που έχει το linksys επάνω είναι καινούριο και δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το boot-wait.Το tutorial προτείνει να βάλουμε πρώτα fw sweasoft-satori.Το να το κάνεις upgrade σε satori δεν είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνο με το να βάλεις κατευθείαν openwrt,από την στιγμή που δεν την έχεις αλλάξει την ρύθμιση;Αν κάτι πάει στραβά στο upgrade σε satori τι γίνεται, πάει για πέταμα το μηχάνημα;

Έχεις κανένας υπόψιν κάποι παρόμοιο tutorial για satori και alchemi να δω κι εκεί τι και πως γίνεται;

----------


## DVD_GR

flash μεσω tftp,γεματο το φορουμ ειναι για αυτη τη συσκευη,πολλα θα δεις αλλα πρεπει να τα δοκιμασεις να δεις τι σου κανει,
το openwrt θελει αρκετη προσοχη αλλα ειναι το Νο 1
τωρα το οτι εγω δεν το εχω γυρισει ακομα σε αυτο ειναι μια ααααλλληηη
ιστορια.....

----------


## Mourgos

Συγνώμη που σας πρήζω παιδιά, αλλά ακριβώς επειδή το forum είναι γεμάτο με πληροφορίες για την συσκευή βρίσκομαι σε ένα μικρό παραλλήρημα....

Edit:Πήγα να κάνω fw upgrade με το σατορι που κατάβασα από εδώ και μου έβγαλε μύνημα: upgrade αρε failed

....τώρα τι παίζει;Αν το κλείσω το μηχάνημα την πάτησα;

Δεν άντεξα την αγωνία  ::  το έκανα επανεκκίνηση και δουλεύει μια χαρά, αλλά upgrade ΔΕΝ κάνει, καμιά ιδέα γιατί;

----------


## SoT

Το firmware που βάζεις δεν ειναι για GS αλλα για G  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

> Συγνώμη που σας πρήζω παιδιά, αλλά ακριβώς επειδή το forum είναι γεμάτο με πληροφορίες για την συσκευή βρίσκομαι σε ένα μικρό παραλλήρημα....
> 
> Edit:Πήγα να κάνω fw upgrade με το σατορι που κατάβασα από εδώ και μου έβγαλε μύνημα: upgrade αρε failed
> 
> ....τώρα τι παίζει;Αν το κλείσω το μηχάνημα την πάτησα;
> 
> Δεν άντεξα την αγωνία  το έκανα επανεκκίνηση και δουλεύει μια χαρά, αλλά upgrade ΔΕΝ κάνει, καμιά ιδέα γιατί;


φιλε μου να σου συστησω υπομονη,δεν χρειαζεται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη να κανεις οτι χρειαστηκαμε εμεις ας πουμε μηνες...δες λιγο να δεις τι παιζει με το ρουτερακι,κατανοησε για ποιους λογους θα αλλαξεις το firm και διαβασε στο wiki http://wiki.awmn.net/moin/LinksysWRT54g ειναι μια αριστη αρχη...
καλο διαβασμα.

----------


## Mourgos

> Το firmware που βάζεις δεν ειναι για GS αλλα για G


Το κατάλαβα κι εγώ αλλά αφότου είχα ήδη στείλει την ερώτηση...  ::  

Φίλε DVD_GR, ελπίζω να μην χρειαστώ και εγώ μήνες για να καταφέρω να το λετουργήσω...πάντως από διάβασμα άλλο τίποτα, το wiki το έχω ήδη διαβάσει...

Και μία τελευταία ερώτηση και νομίζω πως ξεμπερδεύω με το upgrade, και θα ησυχάσετε από την ασχετοσύνη μου  ::  :Έχω κατεβάσει τα πακέτα που θέλω να εγκαταστήσω στον σκληρό του υπολογιστή. Μπορώ να τα εγκαταστήσω από εκεί ή πρέπει αυτό να γίνει υποχρεωτικά μέσω internet, και αν ναι πως ακριβώς;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SoT
> 
> Το firmware που βάζεις δεν ειναι για GS αλλα για G 
> 
> 
> Το κατάλαβα κι εγώ αλλά αφότου είχα ήδη στείλει την ερώτηση...  
> 
> Φίλε DVD_GR, ελπίζω να μην χρειαστώ και εγώ μήνες για να καταφέρω να το λετουργήσω...πάντως από διάβασμα άλλο τίποτα, το wiki το έχω ήδη διαβάσει...
> 
> Και μία τελευταία ερώτηση και νομίζω πως ξεμπερδεύω με το upgrade, και θα ησυχάσετε από την ασχετοσύνη μου  :Έχω κατεβάσει τα πακέτα που θέλω να εγκαταστήσω στον σκληρό του υπολογιστή. Μπορώ να τα εγκαταστήσω από εκεί ή πρέπει αυτό να γίνει υποχρεωτικά μέσω internet, και αν ναι πως ακριβώς;


Αν μιλάς για το openwrt τότε ναι μπορείς να σηκώσεις έναν web server στο PC σου και να τα τραβήξεις από εκεί… είναι ποιο ασφαλές για αρχή…

----------


## DVD_GR

δοκιμασε το uniserver που ειναι ολα σε ενα για windows με apache php και αλλα πολλα!το θεμα ειναι οτι θελει ζορι για τη ρυθμιση,εμενα ακομα δεν παιζει σωστα...

----------


## VGM

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VGM
> 
> Καλησπέρα,
> Σε AP mode το ένα wrt παίζει σε bridge mode 
> radio(eth1)+switch ports (eth0)=br0 = AP’s IP όχι ακριβώς αλλά κάπως έτσι (μέσω VLAN0)…
> Στο client wrt σου σε bridge mode γίνετε το αντίστοιχο αλλά η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι το ράδιο είναι γυρισμένο σε client…
> Αυτό είναι και το mode που θέλεις… όπως είδες και μόνος σου κάνεις ping…
> Τώρα άμα γυρίσεις το client wrt routed έχεις
> Eth1(IP1 Subnet1) ->router(with or without Firewall)->eth0(IP2 Subnet2)
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, με αυτό τον τρόπο το έκανα και εγώ αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. 
Έχοντας δηλαδή την μία συσκευή σε Client και Bridge mode, και την άλλη σε AP mode, απο το pc που έχω το client κάνω ping στο ΑΡ αλλά δεν κάνω ping στο pc που είναι το ΑΡ. όταν κάνω Telnet στο ΑΡ, κάνω ping στο client, αλλά, όχι στο pc του client. Απο το pc του ΑΡ δέν κάνει ping ούτε στο client ούτε στο pc του client.  ::  δέν ξέρω τι να κάνω !!!

----------


## DVD_GR

ανοιξα τοπικ στη γενικη συζητηση ψαχνοντας για ανθρωπο που να εχει λειτουργησει client το alchemy..
λυση που σου συστηνω,σατορι στον client αν και ειναι ψιλομαπα απο
δυνατοτητες...
αλλιως πας μια και καλη σε open και τελειωσες.
ξερει κανεις αν βγηκε κανα καινουριο alchemy?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, με αυτό τον τρόπο το έκανα και εγώ αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. 
> Έχοντας δηλαδή την μία συσκευή σε Client και Bridge mode, και την άλλη σε AP mode, απο το pc που έχω το client κάνω ping στο ΑΡ αλλά δεν κάνω ping στο pc που είναι το ΑΡ. όταν κάνω Telnet στο ΑΡ, κάνω ping στο client, αλλά, όχι στο pc του client. Απο το pc του ΑΡ δέν κάνει ping ούτε στο client ούτε στο pc του client.  δέν ξέρω τι να κάνω !!!


Εσυ βγαζεις κατι απο αυτο????  ::  
Διατύπωσε το λίγο καλυτέρα... Κάτι κατάλαβα αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό!
Από τα λίγα που κατάλαβα όμως θα σου πω ότι μάλλον κάποιο IPForward πρέπει να settaris αν παίζει κάτι σε routing..
Από την άλλη ελπίζω να έχεις σε όλες τις συσκευές τα ίδια subnet αν δεν έχεις routing...
Κλείσε ότι firewall υπάρχει... είναι default on

----------


## VGM

> ανοιξα τοπικ στη γενικη συζητηση ψαχνοντας για ανθρωπο που να εχει λειτουργησει client το alchemy..
> λυση που σου συστηνω,σατορι στον client αν και ειναι ψιλομαπα απο
> δυνατοτητες...
> αλλιως πας μια και καλη σε open και τελειωσες.
> ξερει κανεις αν βγηκε κανα καινουριο alchemy?


Ενταξει θα δοκιμάσω με satori αν και εμένα μου φάνηκε μάπα που είμαι και άσχετος  ::  πάντως ευχαριστώ! σχετικα με open, είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή? αυτό έχω καταλάβει απο όλα έχω διαβάσει. αλλά απο διάφορες οδηγίες που διάβασα, μου φάνηκε και πολύ δύσκολη η εγκατάσταση του! μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα με open ? εθχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα παραπάνω λινκ που είχα δώσει δεν ισχύουν ποια…..

Παρακαλώ κάντε edit όσοι μπορείτε τα μηνύματα σας εδώ….

Εάν κάποιος θέλει κάποιο από τα firmware μπορεί να τα βρει από εμένα και από άλλους στο dc… 
Θα φροντίσω να βρω λίγο χώρο ώστε να τα συγκεντρώσω πάλι… 
Αν πάλι κάποιος καίγεται… εεεε ας μου στείλει ένα pm….
Thanks και Sorry μαζί αλλά η γραμμούλα άρχισε να κλαταρ… μας πήραν χαμπαρ…

----------


## ypolitis

http://www.wireless-mytil.net/temp/L..._Firmwares.rar

Μου λείπει το Samandhi και το ΟpenWRT.

Θα τα συμπληρώσω μόλις γυρίσω από τη δουλειά.

----------


## mojiro

δεδομενου οτι τα yahoo emails ειναι στα 100-250mb γιατι δεν μου τα στελνεις
και απο εκει να τα στελνω εγω οπου μου ζητηθει ?

gegegoal παπι yahoo.com

_ο λογαρισμος ειναι μονο για σαβουρα και αρχεια, οχι για προσωπικα mails_

----------


## VGM

> http://www.wireless-mytil.net/temp/L..._Firmwares.rar
> 
> Μου λείπει το Samandhi και το ΟpenWRT.
> 
> Θα τα συμπληρώσω μόλις γυρίσω από τη δουλειά.


Θα με ενδιέφερε να έχω και εγώ τα Samandhi και το ΟpenWRT.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## VGM

Παιδιά με open wrt μπορείς να δουλέψεις καθόλου με web interface όπως είναι τα alchemy? ή είναι μόνο εντολές unix ? ? ?

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mojiro

> Παιδιά με open wrt μπορείς να δουλέψεις καθόλου με web interface όπως είναι τα alchemy? ή είναι μόνο εντολές unix ? ? ?
> 
> ευχαριστώ.


φυσικα και μπορεις αλλα ειναι υπο κατασκευη.
ειναι πολυ αργο-βαρυ-λυτο και βλακεια κατα βαθος και στην ουσια οσες
επιλογες εχει μπορεις πολυ ευκολα να τις αλλαξεις μεσω της κονσολας.

δεν εχει φτασει ακομα το επιπεδο του original ή του alchemy web interface

----------


## aris1

λοιπόν ολοκλήρωσα σήμερα την εγκατάσταση του openwrt για client προς το παρόν. Σε σχέση με alchemy κλπ δεν συγκρίνεται , καμία σχέση . Πολύ καλύτερο (το openwrt ) , πιο σταθερό , καλύτερη απόδοση το φτωχό radio του GS.
Ένα μόνο να έχετε υπόψη σας. Το web interface δεν λέει και πολλά .Εντάξει έχει τα πολύ βασικά , αλλά η σοβαρή δουλειά γίνεται από κονσόλα . Έτσι, π.χ. η ρύθμιση της ισχύος εξόδου γίνεται μόνο από κονσόλα , και είναι λίγο "μπελαλίδικη" έλεγα . όχι δύσκολη ,αλλά έχει "βαβούρα" όπως λέμε εις την καθομιλουμένην  ::   ::  
Αλήθεια , υπάρχει πουθενά κανένας πίνακας για το τι db αντιπροσωπέυουν οι διάφοροι αριθμοί που μπαίνουν στο αρχείο S70-setpower.conf . Π.χ. το 2 αντιπροσωπεύει 3db , το 14 που έβαλα εγώ αντιπροσωπεύει 12 db. Πως διάολο τα υπολογίζουμε αυτά. 
Το web interface του θέλει ακόμη δουλειά . Αλλά δεν πειράζει καιρός να μάθουμε και την κονσόλα .Τι στο καλό έχουμε πήξει στο ποντίκι και στα φρουφρού και αρώματα .

----------


## antoniosk

Σε παρακαλώ αν θέλεις πες μου τι πιο καλό έχει το openwrt? Περισσότερες ρυθμίσεις? Καλύτερη παραμετροποίηση? 

Σχετικά με το radio, είναι δυνατόν να καλλητερεύει απο αλλαγή του λογισμικού? Πως έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα?

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Alchemy-6.0-RC1.w42 V2.04.4.8sv και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα παρά μόνο με το web που κολλάει οταν κάνει survey (το web οχι το WRT). Αλήθεια έχουμε καμμία νεότερη version?

Αλλα απο ότι καταλαβαίνω απο σένα το και στο openwrt το web είναι μαπά(?) ενώ η κονσόλα "μπελαλίδικη", αλήθεια γιατί να μην γίνονται όλα με το web και ποντίκι?

----------


## ypolitis

Κατάλογος Firmwares (LinkSys WRT54G)

Alchemy.pre5.3
Alchemy-pre5_4a
wolf-alchemy-pre53w30
wolf_alchemy-pre523w14
Samadhi2_v2_2.00.8.6sv
Satori-4.0-turbo5
Satori-4.0G

Url

http://www.wireless-mytil.net/temp/L..._Firmwares.rar

----------


## nicolouris

> λοιπόν ολοκλήρωσα σήμερα την εγκατάσταση του openwrt για client προς το παρόν. Σε σχέση με alchemy κλπ δεν συγκρίνεται , καμία σχέση . Πολύ καλύτερο (το openwrt ) , πιο σταθερό , καλύτερη απόδοση το φτωχό radio του GS.
> Ένα μόνο να έχετε υπόψη σας. Το web interface δεν λέει και πολλά .Εντάξει έχει τα πολύ βασικά , αλλά η σοβαρή δουλειά γίνεται από κονσόλα . Έτσι, π.χ. η ρύθμιση της ισχύος εξόδου γίνεται μόνο από κονσόλα , και είναι λίγο "μπελαλίδικη" έλεγα . όχι δύσκολη ,αλλά έχει "βαβούρα" όπως λέμε εις την καθομιλουμένην   
> Αλήθεια , υπάρχει πουθενά κανένας πίνακας για το τι db αντιπροσωπέυουν οι διάφοροι αριθμοί που μπαίνουν στο αρχείο S70-setpower.conf . Π.χ. το 2 αντιπροσωπεύει 3db , το 14 που έβαλα εγώ αντιπροσωπεύει 12 db. Πως διάολο τα υπολογίζουμε αυτά. 
> Το web interface του θέλει ακόμη δουλειά . Αλλά δεν πειράζει καιρός να μάθουμε και την κονσόλα .Τι στο καλό έχουμε πήξει στο ποντίκι και στα φρουφρού και αρώματα .




Με την εντολή wl curpower βλέπεις πόση ισχύ εκπέμπεις, τώρα για να την αλλάξεις όπως είπες και εσύ γίνεται μέσα από S70-setpower.

----------


## VGM

Καλησπέρα,
κατάφερα να κάνω link με alchemy-pre54aw38 στην μία ως ΑΡ και σε άλλες 2 ως client σε bridge mode. Όμως εξακολουθώ να έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασα και με satori turbo ως client. το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: κάνω ping κανονικά απο τα client στο ΑΡ και απο το ΑΡ προς τα client
όμως δέν μπορώ να κάνω ping απο το ένα client στο άλλο.
Δηλαδή απο το ένα client κάνει σωστά ping στο ΑΡ και στο pc που βρίσκεται το ΑΡ. Δέν μπορεί όμως να κάνει ping σε καμία άλλη συσκευή client που είναι συνδεδεμένη στο ΑΡ. (σε κανένα άλλο client που είναι πάνω στο AP) Έχω δοκιμάσει και μέσα απο τις συσκευές με Telnet. Κάνω κάτι λάθος? Bridge δεν πρέπει να είναι τπ mode στα client ? Τα ip και όλες οι ρυθμίσεις φαίνονται να είναι σωστά και απενεργοποιημένα τα firwall. Δέν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει  ::  μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος παρακαλώ πολύ ???

----------


## spirit

παιδιά,

μήπως έχει κανείς το latest alchemy 6.0rc3 ?

----------


## DVD_GR

εχω το rc1 αν το θες και ειμαι και εγω στην περιοχη σου αν εισαι ο node spirit στη χαλεπα..

----------


## Rooster

Παιδιά μεταξύ satori 4.0 και satori 4.0-turbo 5 τι θα διαλέγατε?

Το Alchemy είναι πολύ καλύτερο?

----------


## VGM

> Παιδιά μεταξύ satori 4.0 και satori 4.0-turbo 5 τι θα διαλέγατε?
> 
> Το Alchemy είναι πολύ καλύτερο?



Εξαρτάτε τι θέλεις να κάνεις. εάν θέλεις να είσαι client η AP εγώ για χρήση client έχω το satori turbo 5. Παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## VGM

> παιδιά,
> 
> μήπως έχει κανείς το latest alchemy 6.0rc3 ?


Έχω το 6.0rc3. Δώσε εαν θέλεις κάποιο e-mail να στο στείλω.

----------


## ypolitis

Προτείνω να φτιάξει κάποιος ένα κατάλογο με όλα τα firmwares και να τα ανεβάσει κάπου σε μια περιοχή, γιατί δεν πρόκειται αλλιώς να βρούμε άκρη με τις διάφορες f/w εκδόσεις των LinkSys.

Αν δεν το αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος, το αναλαμβάνω εγώ.

Όποιος έχει κάποια καινούρια έκδοση f/w ας μου το στέλνει και θα τα ανεβάζω εγώ στην ιστοσελίδα μας (στο σύνολο τους).

*email προς [email protected] (attachment f/w)
Θέμα Νέο firmware LinkSys*

Σε κάθε ανανέωση/προσθήκη firmware θα ενημερώνεστε άμεσα σ' αυτή την ενότητα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ypolitis

sorry για το double post

_ας το διαγράψει κάποιος_

----------


## m0bius

> Προτείνω να φτιάξει κάποιος ένα κατάλογο με όλα τα firmwares και να τα ανεβάσει κάπου σε μια περιοχή, γιατί δεν πρόκειται αλλιώς να βρούμε άκρη με τις διάφορες f/w εκδόσεις των LinkSys.
> 
> Αν δεν το αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος, το αναλαμβάνω εγώ.
> 
> Όποιος έχει κάποια καινούρια έκδοση f/w ας μου το στέλνει και θα τα ανεβάζω εγώ στην ιστοσελίδα μας (στο σύνολο τους).
> 
> *email προς [email protected] (attachment f/w)
> Θέμα Νέο firmware LinkSys*
> 
> ...


Μπορεί να ζητήσει από κάποιον admin να τα βάλει στο /files/ του awmn.gr και να προσθέσετε τα URLs στο WiKI. Εξάλου αναφέρονται τα firmwares και εκεί εν συντομία.

----------


## aris1

παιδιά ,
να ρωτήσω κάτι .Scan πως κάνουμε με το linksys στο openwrt . Έχω εγκαταστήσει ένα πακέτο wl λέγεται (ή κάπως έτσι) ,αλλά ποιές είναι οι εντολές ? 
Πάσα (δηλ. κάθε  ::   ::  ) βοήθεια δεκτή .

----------


## Rooster

wl scan
wl scanresults
wl join <ssid>

----------


## wireless.surfer

> παιδιά ,
> να ρωτήσω κάτι .Scan πως κάνουμε με το linksys στο openwrt . Έχω εγκαταστήσει ένα πακέτο wl λέγεται (ή κάπως έτσι) ,αλλά ποιές είναι οι εντολές ? 
> Πάσα (δηλ. κάθε   ) βοήθεια δεκτή .


Παραθέτω λίστα εντολών. Τις δουλεύω με satori turbo. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτούσιες δουλεύουν στο openWRT

----------


## nodas

λογικα πρεπει να δουλευουν

----------


## r3b

έχουμε rc3 σε donkey.

ed2k://|file|Sveasoft-Firmware%20Alchem ... 42AECCB9|/
ed2k://|file|sveasoft-Firmware_Alchemy- ... 12CD5460|/

----------


## antoniosk

Δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω, θέλει κανένα σαμάρι εεεεε plug in? χρησιμοποιώ το firefox

----------


## DVD_GR

δε θελει,δοκιμασε και με το μουλαρι που δεν μουλαρωνει τοσο ευκολα  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Μπα και το μουλάρι μουλάρωσε και δεν δουλεύει.
Τι να κάνω για να το κάνω να δουλέψει?

----------


## TNS

Μπορώ να έχω ένα firmware που να παίζει σε client και να έχει στα 4 eth ifaces 4 PC συνδεδεμένα (όχι με ΝΑΤ);

Μη μου πείτε ΟΧΙ!!!  ::  

Έχω δοκιμάσει (σχεδόν) τα πάντα...  ::  

Πάντως σε AP το Alchemy 6 μια χαρά φαίνεται να παίζει!!  ::

----------


## playnet3

Mπορεί κάποιος να βάλει ένα link με το τελευταίο alchemy firmware???

----------


## TNS

Υπάρχει στο upload του ftp του capvar...

Ρε παιδιά κανείς δεν έχει πάνω από 1 PC πίσω από ένα Linksys σε client;  ::

----------


## pvas

> Ρε παιδιά κανείς δεν έχει πάνω από 1 PC πίσω από ένα Linksys σε client;


Έχω εγώ 2-3 PC πίσω από WRT54G σε Client Mode.
Το πρόβλημά μου το έλυσα βάζοντας OpenWRT και τρέχοντας σχετικό scriptάκι.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει μου λες να σου το στείλω, απλά έχε υπ' όψην σου πως τρέχει μόνο σε OpenWRT!  ::

----------


## playnet3

> Υπάρχει στο upload του ftp του capvar...


είναι προσβάσιμο απο inet?

----------


## SoT

Έχω 2 PC και 2 Αμιγκες πανω στο WRT με Alhemy 6.0 rc3 ποιο ειναι το προβλημά σου ?

----------


## TNS

pvas, το μόνο που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα είναι openwrt γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο αυτές τι μέρες, αν δεν σου είναι κόπος στείλε μου το scriptάκι

playnet3, το ftp είναι capvar.ath.cx - username και password στο στέλνω καλήτερα με PM

SoT, τα PC από πίσω βγαίνουν με 1 IP όμως (με ΝΑΤ) έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## pvas

> pvas, το μόνο που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα είναι openwrt γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο αυτές τι μέρες, αν δεν σου είναι κόπος στείλε μου το scriptάκι


Έχεις PM  ::

----------


## r3b

http://www.icpnet.pl/~marcinsl/linksys/ ... 4a.bin.zip

6.0RC4a μοιάζει να είναι stable, και έχει και τον νέον wireless driver του Linksys 3.01.3.8.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτό:

http://ff-firmware.sourceforge.net/

Freifunk-Firmware is a *specialized OpenWRT* application. OpenWRT is in turn a Linux distro made by using the GPL sources for the device published by Linksys earlier under the GPL (see http://www.linksys.com/support/gpl.asp). 

Το (+) είναι ότι έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον

----------


## antoniosk

Έχει κάποιος καμμιά νεώτερη version του Alchemy απο την 6 04 που ειναι παραπάνω?

----------


## RaVeN

μπες στο http://www.filemirrors.com/ και κανε search για (firmware alchemy) 
το τελευταιο που εχω βρει ειναι το Alchemy-6.0rc5a

----------


## r3b

Alchemy 6.0RC5a
~~~~~~~~~~~
βασισμένο στο linksys v3.01.3.8 (το RC4a ήταν στον 2.χ)
και καθαρο απο τα sveasoft tags.

http://slashdot.org/~TheIndividual/journal/
http://wrt54g.thermoman.de/

σχόλια:
http://forum.bsr-clan.de/viewtopic.php?t=491


εκεί θα βρείς και τον κώδικα του rc4a , αν σε ενδιαφέρει να κάνεις δικό σου fw. παρεπιπτόντως τα rc2,rc3,rc4 ήτανε bug-o-φωλιές , οπότε καλύτερα να πας στο rc5 ή σε linksys official ή στο 5.4.



bye.

----------


## special

> Alchemy 6.0RC5a
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> βασισμένο στο linksys v3.01.3.8 (το RC4a ήταν στον 2.χ)
> και καθαρο απο τα sveasoft tags.
> 
> http://slashdot.org/~TheIndividual/journal/
> http://wrt54g.thermoman.de/
> 
> σχόλια:
> ...


Παιδια το εχω κατεβασει,πειτε μου τι σας βολευει e-mule η bitorrent σας βολευει (ηδη υπαρχει σε emule και το μοιραζω) η εαν υπαρχει καπου χωρος να το ανεβασω.

----------


## freestyler

alchemy-6.0rc5a...

----------


## VGM

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ...

Γνωρίζει κανείς κανένα link download για Alchemy-6.0rc6a ?

Ευχαριστώ ![/list]

----------


## zafevolution

Ακριβώς απο πάνω ο freestyler έχει δώσει Link...



> alchemy-6.0rc5a

----------


## r3b

http://drizzt81.kronenberger.name/alche ... my6rc6.zip

----------


## zafevolution

Ωχ sorry..
Τώρα είδα οτι ζητάς το Alchemy-6.0rc*6*a
Sorry και πάλι  ::

----------


## freestyler

mirror για την 6.0rc6.
Έχει κυκλοφορήσει και η 6.0rc6*a* (αν την βρω θα ανανεώσω αυτό το post) όπου σύμφωνα με την sveasoft θα είναι και η τελευταία release candidate ώστε να ακολουθήσει η public stable.

----------


## VGM

Παιδιά Ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------


## mapas

Ένας τύπος τροποποίησε το alchemy rc4a και έβγαλε ένα νέο firmware που υπστηρίζει μεταξύ άλλων τα εξής:

- password-free status site which shows important system data
- samba client to mount external windows shares
- able to start automaticly scripts from the samba shares
- WRT-radauth based radius server & client
- RFlow traffic control and management tool (φαίνεται πολύ ωραίο αυτό το εργαλείο αφού σου δείχνει realtime το traffic από κάθε ip αν κατάλαβα καλά)
- MACupd to read out mac addresses to a external ip-address 


Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο site του τύπου καθώς και σε αυτό το forum

----------


## mojiro

ωραια ολα αυτα αλλα πως μεταφραζονται στο openwrt  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Έβαλα το Alchemy 6.0rc6, αλλα διαπίστωσα ένα πρόβλημα, όταν βάζω ΙΡ στο Wireless Setup - Staric IP - Internet IP Address και ανοιγοκλείνω τον brouser, τοτε χάνει το ΙΡ που γίνεται 0.0.0.0.

Έχει συναντήσει κανείς αλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα? Καμμία λύση?

Ευχαριστώ 

Αντώνης

----------


## mapas

Ναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ...
Αναγκάστηκα να βάλω πίσω το rc5a...

Αναμονή για το rc6a που μάλλον το διορθώνει

----------


## antoniosk

Α, καλα, τώρα ησύχασα που δεν είναι πρόβλημα του GS.

Του έβαλα το πειραγμένο Alchemy-6.0-RC5a FBN-Edition αλλα αυτο δεν σκανάρει.

Να δούμε το επόμενο!!!!

----------


## gormir

το ιδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ , επίσεις και οταν το έβαζα στο DHCP ενω επερνε IP δεν επερνε subnet mask και gateway , οποτε RC5a και εδώ!!!

----------


## antoniosk

Εγω έβαλα αυτο το πειραγμένω alchemy 6.0.smbfs.radauth.v19 απο εδω http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de...adauth.v19.zip και φαίνεται να δουλεύει καλά, κάνει και scanning.

----------


## SoT

Το εχω βαλει κι εγω 5 μερες τωρα ..ειναι πολυ καλο τελικα..  :: 

**EDIT**
Το περιεργο ειναι οτι εδω και 2-3 μερες το site ειναι χαμενο..
Λετε να τον "εφαγαν" απο Sveasoft μερια ?  ::   ::

----------


## VGM

> Οδηγίες για κατασκευή εξωτερικού κουτιού για τοποθέτηση Linksys gs η άλλης συσκευής στο:
> http://pc.sot.awmn/Awmn


Αυτό το link πώς μπορώ να το δώ μέσο internet ? γιατί εγώ δέν έχω πρόσβαση στο awmn. ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## VGM

Κανένα νέο για Alchemy-6.0rc6a ??  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Δεν ξέρω για το Alchemy 6α, ίσως κάποιος άλλος το έχει, αλλά βγήκε και το πειραγμένο V20, εδώ http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de...5&mekat=DD-WRT

----------


## freenet

Το έβαλα και ενώ την πρώτη μέρα μου έπαιζε χαλαρά αν και με λίγη καθυστέρηση, σήμερα δεν μπορώ καν να μπω στο web interface. Δοκιμασα να κάνω reset ,τίποτα. Δοκίμασα telnet πάλι τίποτα όπως αναμενόταν. Πώς γυρίζω σε παλιό firmware ξέρει κανείς να πεί? Κανένα λινκ για κάποιο άλλο firmware ?

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τίποτα. Το ίδιο setup οι ίδιες συνδέσεις, κι όμως μία παίζει μία δεν παίζει. 

Καμία ιδέα ή καλύτερα λινκ για το πώς συνδέομαι ως client σε ΑΡ ?

----------


## antoniosk

Κοίτα στα Tutorials, υπάρχει ακριβώς αυτο που θέλεις.

Και σε μένα δεν δουλεύει/κολλάει στο survey, αλλά κατα τα άλλα καλά πάει, πιστεύω σε μερικές μέρες θα έχουμε καινούργια version.

----------


## antoniosk

Εδω υπάρχει το Alchemy 6.0tc6a http://drizzt81.kronenberger.name/al....0rc6a.bin.zip
Καλή δοκιμή.

----------


## WaRhAwK

Το rc6a πάντως δουλεύει μια χαρούλα σαν client αλλα και σαν ap... Κάνει και κάτι περίεργο συν της άλλης... εκτός ότι πάει μέχρι 251mW, που τα ενοεί τελικά γιατί το μέτρησα, κατεβαίνει και στα 0mW! Είχα διαβάσει εδώ μέσα ότι κατεβαίνει μέχρι 1 mW και ότι εάν το βάλεις στο 0 απλά κλείνει τελείως το radio. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει τουλάχιστον με αυτή την έκδοση γιατι το είχα πολύ ώρα και έπαιζε στα 0mW χωρίς πρόβλημα...

Φιλικά πάντα....

Γιάννης

----------


## antoniosk

Κάπου είχα δει κάποιες εντολές που λένε ότι καλυτερεύουνε το λινκ του WRT, αλλά δεν μετά απο reset χάνοναται και χρειάζονται απαναπληκτρολόγηση. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τις ξαναβρώ, μήπως τις θυμάται κανείς?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν και άφησα το Alchemy για το OpenWRT λόγο bgp εδώ και καιρό… θυμάμαι ότι στην ενότητα administration-diagnostics- Runcmd νομίζω??? Είχε ένα παράθυρο που ανήγε και εκεί έβαζες start up scripts και Firewall rules (IPTABLES commands) τα οποία σώζονταν και έτρεχαν κάθε φορά που έκανες reboot!

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Κάθε αλλαγή μετά αντικαθιστούσε αυτά που υπήρχαν στα startup και δεν έκανε upend με τις νέες εντολές… άρα ότι φτιάξετε κρατήστε το σε ένα τεξτακι και αν χρειαστεί να κάνετε καμιά αλλαγή στις εντολές κάντε paste το νέο script μαζί με τις νέες εντολές!

----------


## antoniosk

Και εγώ θα βάλω OpenWRT μόλις κάνω bb link, αλλα τώρα σαν client δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται. 

Καλή ιδέα να βάλω εκεί τις εντολές για να μην χάνονται, αλλά το προόβλημα είναι οτι δεν θυμάμαι ποιές είναι και αυτές ζητάω αν κανείς θυμάται. Νομίζω οτι αυτές είναι ίδιες και για open.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pvas

> Κάπου είχα δει κάποιες εντολές που λένε ότι καλυτερεύουνε το λινκ του WRT, αλλά δεν μετά απο reset χάνοναται και χρειάζονται απαναπληκτρολόγηση. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τις ξαναβρώ, μήπως τις θυμάται κανείς?


Δωράκι  ::  


```
wl lrl 1
wl cwmin 1
wl cwmax 255
wl shortslot_override 0
wl frameburst 1
```

----------


## antoniosk

Ευχαριστώ για τις εντολες, ήδη τις έβαλα, αν υπαρχει καμμιά διαφορα δεν μπόρεσα να τη δώ.

Να και το καινολυργιον DD-WRT V21 http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de...load/index.php

----------


## WaRhAwK

το link δεν παίζει  :: 

ξερεις εάν δουλεύει client mode το συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## antoniosk

To link παίζει αλλά είναι ιντερνετ και όχι wireless, αν κάποιος μπορέι ας το βάλει και σε wireless.

Παίζει client μια χαρα, εγώ client το χρησιμποποιώ.

----------


## WaRhAwK

το link από ADSL γρμμή δεν ανοίγει.....

----------


## antoniosk

Δεν ξέρω γιατί σε εσένα δεν δουλεύει, δοκίμασε και αυτο http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de/dd-wrt/index.html

ή βάλε την διεύθυνση με το χέρι.

----------


## WaRhAwK

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de:80 ... index.html 

The following error was encountered: 

Invalid URL 
Some aspect of the requested URL is incorrect. Possible problems: 

Missing or incorrect access protocol (should be `http://'' or similar) 
Missing hostname 
Illegal double-escape in the URL-Path 
Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed 
Your cache administrator is webmaster. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Generated Thu, 10 Feb 2005 14:58:24 GMT by proxy (squid/2.5.STABLE7)

----------


## antoniosk

Βγήκε και καινούργιο version του DD-WRT το V21b που είναι εδώ http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de...n_id=8&seite=0

----------


## pvas

Μια χαρά ανοίγει το link.
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας αυτό το FW?

----------


## antoniosk

Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ (απο χθές) και στα 2 WRT και δουλεύει. Τώρα τι ακριβώς καλύτερο κάνει απο το προηγούμενο ή το προ-προηγούμενο, αυτο δεν το ξέρω ούτε με την χρήση κατάλαβα καμμία διαφορά.

Θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος οταν στο επόμενο firmware θα μπορείς να κάνεις bb link(s) & AP με 2+ WRTs και να τρέχει το BGP δίχως να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιείς το OpenWRT ή PC.

Φυσικά αν κανείς ξέρει ας μας πει.

----------


## VGM

> Θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος οταν στο επόμενο firmware θα μπορείς να κάνεις bb link(s) & AP με 2+ WRTs και να τρέχει το BGP δίχως να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιείς το OpenWRT ή PC.


Τί ακριβώς είναι το bb link και τί το BGP μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις; ευχαριστώ !

----------


## nantito

Για το ΒΒ τι είναι θα σε παραπέμψω στο FAQ και το σχετικό tutorial του ngia που εξηγεί.

Τo BGP είναι δυναμικό πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί το backbone του awmn

----------


## antoniosk

Και C version του DD-WRT #21 εδώ http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de...9&mekat=DD-WRT

----------


## special

παιδια εχεις παρατηρησει κανεις με dd-wrt v21b η ρυθμισει να ειναι 28 mv και αυτο να εκπεμπει παραπανω?Απο τοτε που εβαλα το 21b με πιανουν και στην παρνηθα στο καζινο  ::   ::  ενω ειμαι στο χαιδαρι.θα βαλω και c μηπως και αλλαξει τιποτα.

----------


## VGM

> Για το ΒΒ τι είναι θα σε παραπέμψω στο FAQ και το σχετικό tutorial του ngia που εξηγεί.
> 
> Τo BGP είναι δυναμικό πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί το backbone του awmn


OK σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## antoniosk

Άκουσα οτι υπάρχει Alchemy-pre7, μήπως το έχει κανείς να μου το δώσει?

----------


## bfc_xxx

Οντως υπαρχει pre7 αλλα εχει περισσοτερα bugs απο την 6.0rc6a.
Απ'οσο γνωριζω δεν εχει κυκλοφορησει ακομα tag free version της pre7.[/list]

----------


## antoniosk

Εδώ είναι το Alchemy 7pre http://wrt54g.serwer.net/WRT54G.Svea...Individual.zip

----------


## 69eyes

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει openwrt firmware που να παίζει με *wrt54GS v.1.1*?

----------


## antoniosk

Δές στα tutorials, υπάρχουν σχετικές οδηγίες.

----------


## WaRhAwK

Όλα παίζουν...

Όπου φας κόλλημα στείλε pm...

Υ.Γ. Κατά προτίμηση δοκίμασε το τελευταίο snapshot...


Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## 69eyes

> Δές στα tutorials, υπάρχουν σχετικές οδηγίες.


Μπορείς να μου πείς που υπάρχουν οδηγίες γι'αυτό που ρώτησα,γιατί για να ρωτάω μάλλον θα έψαξα πρώτα.?
Τετοιου είδους απαντήσεις είναι περιττές και γενικές. Πριν απαντήσεις λοιπον χωρίς να έχεις κατι να πείς δες αυτό 




> The WRT54GS v1.1 uses a BCM5325 switch and DDR-SDRAM. These units are NOT supported by OpenWrt, yet


και πές μου μετά που είδες κάτι άλλο...





> Όλα παίζουν... 
> 
> Όπου φας κόλλημα στείλε pm... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Κατά προτίμηση δοκίμασε το τελευταίο snapshot...



Γιάννη το έχεις δοκιμάσει? Ήδη δουλεύω ένα g με openwrt και παίζει μια χαρά. Παρόλα αυτά το GS v.1.1 είναι πολύ επιλεκτικό στα firmware που δέχεται, ή original linksys ή απο Alchemy 6.0rc4a και πάνω. Με όλα τα άλλα κολλάει και μετά θέλει βραχυκύκλωμα με τα pins....

----------


## WaRhAwK

Ναι το έχω βάλει στο δικό μου το 1.1 GS...

Έχεις δίκιο... το 1.1 (όχι όλα - αλλά τα περισσότερα) ότι θυμούνται χαίρονται με τα firmware...

Τράβηξα τα πάνδυνα με το δικό μου το wrt 1.1... αλλά με την βοήθεια του mojiro τα καταφέραμε.

Κατέβασε και πέρνα το snapshot το τελευταίο και πέρασε το με την εξής διαδικασία... original firmware ---> alchemy rc6a ---> snapshot

Προσοχή το snapshot θα το περάσεις με tftp όχι από web...

Αφού το περάσεις δεν θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς από τα ports του linksys... θα πρέπει να συνδεθεις wireless με κάποιο φορητό ή κάτι... (προσοχή στο alchemy να δουλέύει σαν ap πριν κανεις tftp και περάσεις το snapshot.

Εάν μένεις κοντά Γαλάτσι μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να το φτιάξουμε μαζί για να σου περάσω το configuration file του δικού μου που δουλεύει σίγουρα.

Υ.Γ. Εγώ το δικό μου το βραχυκύκλωσα 5-6 φορές μέχρι να δω τι παίζει...


Φιλικά 
Γιάννης

----------


## 69eyes

Αφου συνδεθείς wirelless μετα τα ports πως τα ενεργοποιείς? Είναι με κάποιο πακέτο?
Πώς κάνεις apt get αν δεν δουλεύουν οι πόρτες?

----------


## WaRhAwK

Δεν είναι πακέτο... Απλά απενεργοποιείς το firewall οπως και δήποτε και δίνεις ip στο wrt ώστε να ξέρει τι ip να περιμένει στις πόρτες του. Ακόμα γεφυρώνεις το wireless με το switchaki αλλά αυτό είναι για πιο μετά...

----------


## 69eyes

Μήπως έχεις κάποιο link που να λέει τη διαδικασία? Θα βοηθούσε αρκετα  ::

----------


## WaRhAwK

όχι... η συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία δεν υπάρχει πουθενά... γιαυτο και σου είπα να σου το φτιαξω...  ::

----------


## mapas

Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί τελικά να γίνει σωστό bridge μεταξύ του wireless και του LAN ?

Κάποια firmware (alchemy) που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει δούλευαν μόνο αν είχες ένα μόνο μηχάνημα στο LAN... δεύτερο δεν μπορούσε να επικοινωνήσει ταυτόχρονα με το πρώτο!!!!!

----------


## antoniosk

Φίλε 69eyes, κοίτα λίγο στο tutorials και που είναι στο http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/index....uide:The_files
ή http://www.drinet.awmn/openwrt/index...uide:The_files
και θα φωτιστείς.  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Βγήκε prefinal του WRT DD v22, που μπορείται να βρήτε εδώ http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de...0&mekat=DD-WRT
διαβάστε τους περιορισμούς, κυρίως ότι μπορεί να περιμένεται μέχρι και 30 λεπτά στο πρώτο boot. Σε μένα δουλεύει μια χαρά.

'Εχω ζητήσει απο το προγραμματιστή αυτού του firmware (BrainSlayer) να βάλει το BGP routing και απο ότι είπαι το v22 θα μπορεί να παίρνει plug in του OPENWRT. 

Ελπίζω όταν αυτό γίνει να έχουμε άλλη μια επιλογή απο το OPENWRT.

----------


## VGM

Παιδιά κανένα νέο firmware ? ποιό απο τα Sveasoft θεωρείται το καλύτερο, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ?  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Εδώ είναι το pre release 3.1 του DD WRT http://sf01_32.ipx10813.ipxserver.de...3&mekat=DD-WRT

Εγώ αυτο χρησιμοποιώ, αλλά ποιό είναι το καλύτερο..............

----------


## VGM

Thank you!! Κανένα νέο απο την Sveasoft ?

----------


## antoniosk

Καινούργιο Alchemy v1.0 εδώ http://wrt54g.serwer.net/Alchemy_V1.0.bin.zip
καλές δοκιμές.

----------


## antoniosk

και το καινούργιο DD WRT 22 pre 4 εδώ http://dd-wrt.gruftie.com/dd-wrt/dow...5&mekat=DD-WRT

Βασίζεται στο Talismen και έχει τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηρηστικά

ups i did it again. here now is the latest version with many new features. but do a own review
prefinal4 changelog:
kaid mac config fixed
chillispot startup fixed
wireless advanced helpfile updated (thx duality)
wireless advanced fixed
Wireless short/long preamble selection added (thx duality)
wireless access option added in wireless advanced menu (thx duality)
chillispot dhcp interface selection (lan,wan,lan+wlan)
chillispot additional configuration added
client leases stored to jffs2 added (if enabled)
multilanguage support for German,Spanish,French,Italian
web server improved
several web bugs fixed (thx, Cesar and Duality)
jffs2 is working now
firmware splittet in 2 versions.
basic = does not contain dropbear, chillispot, samba and kaid
full = all features of the common firmware

----------


## kiofcon

Μπορείτε να μου εντιπώσεις Talisman σε σχέσει με DD WRT ?

----------


## antoniosk

Το Talisman δεν το έχω, αν κάποιος το έχει ας μας πει.

Εχει βγεί και η 5 prefinal 22 DD-WRT, που μπορείται να βρείται εδώ http://brainslayer.braincontrol.org/....prefinal5.zip

Αυτή έχει και BGP routing  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Να και το Talisman http://wrt54g.serwer.net/FreemanBasi....2_wrt54gs.zip
καλές δοκιμές και πες μας τις εντυπώσεις σας.

----------


## blueyed.cwn

AntoniosK επειδή το link που έδωσες για το alchemy δεν μου δουλεύει, αν κάποιος θέλει να το κατεβάσει μπορεί και απο εδώ: http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/blueyed/Alchemy_V1.0.zip

Your eyes only

Blueyed

----------


## dimkasta

To talisman δεν είναι bound σε συγκεκριμένη MAC? Κάπου το είχα διαβάσει. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## tlogic

Στο παραπάνω link που έδωσε ο antoniosk εχει
την 1.0.2 έκδοση του Talisman χωρίς το MAC check.
Γιαυτό λέγεται και Freeman  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Ή καινούργια version 1.04 του Freeman απο το Talisman εδώ για το GS http://wrt54g.serwer.net/FreemanBasi....4_wrt54gs.zip

και εδώ για το G http://wrt54g.serwer.net/FreemanBasic_V1.0.4_wrt54g.zip
καλές δοκιμές

----------


## kosmar

ξέρει κανείς αν το Alchemy ρίχνει την ισχύ σε 0dbm ?

Alchemy includes many feature additions over the Linksys standard firmware including:

Hotspot portal
PPTP VPN server
Two-way bandwidth management (includes P2P, VoIP, IM)
SSH client and server
Telnet
Startup, firewall, and shutdown scripts
WDS repeater mode
Client mode (support multiple attached devices)
Adhoc mode
OSPF routing
RIP2 routing
Power boost to 251 mw
Antenna select
Static DHCP address assignments
Additional DDNS support
Wireless MAC address clone
VLAN support (hardware only)
WPA over WDS
WPA/TKIP with AES
Client mode WPA
Client isolation mode
P2P blocking/bandwidth management (Gnutella, Kazaa, etc)
Port triggering
Wake-On-Lan
Remote syslog
Remote Ntop statistics
SNMP
Safe backup and restore
Reset on firmware upgrade
Status includes system uptime and load average
Status for wireless clients and WDS
Site survey
Remote NTP server support
Supports new WRT54G V2.2 and WRT54GS V1.1 models

----------


## priestjim

Ναι το Alchemy ρίχνει την ισχύ σε 0 dbm (υποστηρίζει από 0 - 251 mW). Επίσης ένα πολύ καλό firmware είναι το DD-WRT που βασίζεται στο Alchemy αλλά ειναι free : http://brainslayer.braincontrol.org/dd- ... final5.zip

----------


## messinianet

Τελικά ποιό είναι το καλύτερο firmware;

Εγώ έχω μεχρι στιγμής το Free-Man WRT54GS V2 αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ με ένα άλλο WAG54G...

----------


## antoniosk

Δεν ξέρω ποιό είναι το WAG54G αλλά μπορώ να σου πώ ότι αυτό το firmware δουλεύει μιά χαρά. Το πρόβλημα θα είναι στις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις για να συνδεθούν αυτές οι δύο συσκευές.

----------


## antoniosk

Να η καινούργια έκδοση του DD-WRT v 22 prefianal 5http://dd-wrt.gruftie.com/dd-wrt/dow...6&mekat=DD-WRT
καλές δοκιμές

----------


## VGM

Καλησπέρα, εχω το εξής προβληματάκι, 

εχω συνδέσει 3 συσκευές wrt54gs σε WDS και λειτουργούν κανονικά, όμως μπαινοντας π.χ στην 3η συσκευή μέσω internet explorer, οταν κάνω μια αλλαγή, η συσκευή παυέι να μπορεί να κάνει ping. ενώ φένεται να ειναι συνδεμένη, δεν κανει ping. Βγάζοντας και βάζοντας στο ρεύμα, παίζει σωστά. Η απο τον τοπικό υπολογιστή που βρίσκεται η συσκευή, telnet στην συσκευή και εντολή reboot και μετά παίζει κανονικά. Έχω δοκιμάσει ολα τα frimwares της Sveas0ft και τα dd-wrt, και μου κάνει το ίδιο. Έχω λύσει προσωρινά το πρόβλημα μέσω του dd-wrt που έχει προγραμματιζόμενο reboot και όποτε κολήσει, περιμένω να κάνει reboot, και παίζει μετά. Μήπως βοηθήσω λίγο συμβαίνει και το εξής: εάν έχω την μία συσκευή σε AP mode, και τις άλλες σε client mode, δέν έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς plz ??  ::   ::  [/img]

----------


## antoniosk

Να και η final (!?) του DD-WRT v 22 εδώ http://brainslayer.braincontrol.org/dd-wrt.v22.zip
Καλές δοκιμές

----------


## special

παιδια δεν ξερω εαν το εχετε προσεξει η δοκιμασει αλλα το freeman 1.0.4 εχει bgp υποστηριξει και σε μια τοπικη δοκιμη παιζει κανονικα σε συνεργασια με το mikrotik.Εχετε δοκιμασει κατι αναλογο κανονικα?

----------


## special

παιδια στο ftp://awmn:[email protected]/linksys%20firmwares υπαρχουν αρκετα firmware για το linksys wrt 54g και gs.Οτι θελετε μπορειτε να το ανεβασετε εκει οτι δεν υπαρχει ετσι ωστε να εχουμε μια συλλογη με ολα τα firmware για το WRT.

----------


## antoniosk

Τι ενοείς σε συνεργασία με το microtik???κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει αλλά δεν ξέρω να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις.

Αν κάποιος τις έχει κάνει και δουλεύει ας ποστάρει εδώ ή ας κάνει έναν οδηγό για να γλύτώσουμε από τον βραχνά του OPENWRT.

Έχει κανείς βρεί το Talisman 1.05?? Ας το φέρει και αυτο

----------


## special

> Τι ενοείς σε συνεργασία με το microtik???κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει αλλά δεν ξέρω να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις.
> 
> Αν κάποιος τις έχει κάνει και δουλεύει ας ποστάρει εδώ ή ας κάνει έναν οδηγό για να γλύτώσουμε από τον βραχνά του OPENWRT.
> 
> Έχει κανείς βρεί το Talisman 1.05?? Ας το φέρει και αυτο


δηλωσα κανονικα στο mikrotik ιπ και AS οπως και στο bgp του freeman και το μικροτικ εκανε connect και ανταλαξαν routes.περισσοτερα συντομα!

----------


## kontak

ρε παιδιά πήρα το wrt54g απο rma που μου κάηκε το άλλο απο αστραπή και προσπαθώ να του βάλω το satory 4 turbo 5 και δεν μπαινει ούτε πάνω από το original firmware ούτε πάνω από το alchemy ,και απο web προσπαθησα και απο tftp,εχετε καμια ιδέα;

----------


## antoniosk

Τι ακριβώς εννοείς ότι το πήρες απο rma??

Δουλεύει και θέλεις να αλλάξεις το firmware ή σου κάηκε και αυτό?

Πες μας τι ακριβώς κάνεις να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## kontak

μου ειχε καεί το άλλο απο αστραπή στο οποιο ειχα openwrt και τωρα στο καινουργιο θελω να βαλω satory 4 turbo 5 και δεν μπαινει.Λειτουργει μια χαρα και συνεχως του βαζω firmware και το μονο που δεν δεχετε ειναι το satory

rma ειναι η εγγυηση

----------


## kontak

εχει βγει πιο καινουργι satory μηπως και δεν κολλαει αυτο;

----------


## antoniosk

Satory σταμάτησε να βγάζει, καινούργια είναι τα Alchemy, Talisman και DD-WRT, δες τα παραπάνω ποστ που λένε που να τα βρείς.

Ίσως το satory που έχεις να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## kontak

2 διαφορετικά έχω βάλει,το talisman kai to dd-wrt εχουν web ή είναι σαν το openwrt δηλαδή μόνο με wl εντολες;

----------


## stean_202

Έχουν κανονικό web-interface...Και τα 2 είναι απόγονοι του Satori,προσωπικά δουλεύω το wrt μου με dd-wrt . Ξέρω πολλούς οι οποίοι πίνουν νερό στο όνομα του Satori,αλλά σε εμένα δεν δούλεψε ικανοποιητικά.

----------


## maxfuels

> Έχουν κανονικό web-interface...Και τα 2 είναι απόγονοι του Satori,προσωπικά δουλεύω το wrt μου με dd-wrt . Ξέρω πολλούς οι οποίοι πίνουν νερό στο όνομα του Satori,αλλά σε εμένα δεν δούλεψε ικανοποιητικά.


χαχαχα καλά να πάθετε !  ::  

Ρε Κοντακ φέρτο στον μάστορα να το ισιώσω ! ( Satori θα βάλεις  ::  )

----------


## antoniosk

Καλά ελιναι δυνατον να πιστευει καποιος ότι κάποιο firmware που βήκε παραπάνω απο 1 χρόνο πριν (κάτι αιώνες δηλαδή πρίν) είναι καλύτερο απο τους απογόνους του. Πάει η θεωρία της εξέλιξης.

Μπορεί για σένα να είναι αρκετό και να μήν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις τα άλλα, αλλά και να λέμε ότι είναι και καλύτερο απέχει μακράν

----------


## NetTraptor

To Talisman για άλλη μια φορά είναι μια έκδοση ή οποίο βλακωδώς δεν κάνει αυτά που θέλουμε ακόμα…. Κάτι σαν … γκαντεμιά τι να πω… είναι πολύ κοντά αλλά πάλι θέλει δουλειά για να κάνει το WRT να παίζει όπως το θέλουμε…

Του λείπει το admcfg (έχει ipkg όμως), ένα script το οποίο θα φτιάχνει τα IF όπως τα θέλουμε και πείραγμα manual το BGP (ενώ με το web gui παίζει, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις πάνω από ένα λινκ. πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τον σκοπό του έτσι) …Αυτά με μια πρώτη ματιά… 

Οπότε άμα είναι να αχρηστέψουμε το gui με 100 customies (Η αλλαγές από το web gui καταργούν τις custom ρυθμίσεις).. OpenWRT

----------


## antoniosk

Για πες μας σε παρακαλώ τι κάνει το Σατορι και δεν το κάνει το Τalisman.

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι και τι κάνει το admcfg ούτε το ipkg, ούτε πως χρειάζεται να φτιάξουμε τα IF, και πως μπορείς να βαλεις πάνω απο 1 λινκ στο BGP. Αν θέλεις σε παρακαλώ εξήγησε και σε μας

----------


## maxfuels

> Καλά ελιναι δυνατον να πιστευει καποιος ότι κάποιο firmware που βήκε παραπάνω απο 1 χρόνο πριν (κάτι αιώνες δηλαδή πρίν) είναι καλύτερο απο τους απογόνους του. Πάει η θεωρία της εξέλιξης.
> 
> Μπορεί για σένα να είναι αρκετό και να μήν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις τα άλλα, αλλά και να λέμε ότι είναι και καλύτερο απέχει μακράν


Συμφωνώ με την παρατήρηση σου εαν και εφόσον αναλαμβάνεις εσυ να του περάσεις κάποιο νεότερο και καλύτερο. Αλλά επειδη τυχαίνει να εχουμε φάει μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία με τα wrt εχουμε καταλήξει με Satori για client. Δεν είμαι dealer της αλλά κοιτάω πάνω απο όλα να βολέψω την κατάσταση....  ::  
Ο kontak είναι απο τους πλέον ατυχους στην περίπτωση του, και το παλικάρι είναι εκτός δικτύου εδω και 2 μήνες. Ενας περαστικός κεραυνός του εκαψε ολο τον εξοπλισμό και προσπαθεί να μαζέψει τα κομάτια του. Οπότε αγαπητέ φίλε μην προτρέχεις με δηλώσεις, εκτός εαν εχεις πρόταση επι της ουσίας.

----------


## maxfuels

> To Talisman για άλλη μια φορά είναι μια έκδοση ή οποίο βλακωδώς δεν κάνει αυτά που θέλουμε ακόμα…. Κάτι σαν … γκαντεμιά τι να πω… είναι πολύ κοντά αλλά πάλι θέλει δουλειά για να κάνει το WRT να παίζει όπως το θέλουμε…
> 
> Του λείπει το admcfg (έχει ipkg όμως), ένα script το οποίο θα φτιάχνει τα IF όπως τα θέλουμε και πείραγμα manual το BGP (ενώ με το web gui παίζει, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις πάνω από ένα λινκ. πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τον σκοπό του έτσι) …Αυτά με μια πρώτη ματιά… 
> 
> Οπότε άμα είναι να αχρηστέψουμε το gui με 100 customies (Η αλλαγές από το web gui καταργούν τις custom ρυθμίσεις).. OpenWRT



Συμφωνώ για το Openwrt οτι ειναι οτι καλύτερο. Οταν ομως κάποιος δεν εχει γνώσεις για να σετάρει τα πακέτα τότε είναι λιγάκι δύσκολο για κάποιο απειρο χρήστη - γνωστη linux.

Ασπάζομαι τις γνώσεις σου που τις εχεις αποδείξει και γραπτώς μέσα στο φόρουμ ( Περί linksys G-Gs )

----------


## antoniosk

Φίλε μου και εγώ WRT έχω, αλλά ταλαιπωρία δεν έχω γιατί χρησιμοποιώ αυτα τα νεώτερα firmwear. Όσω ξέρω και όσο μπορώ παρέχω την βοήθεια μου σε οποιονδήποτε και δέχομαι και βοήθεια σε όσα δεν ξέρω.

Βασικά νομίζω αν οι ρυθμίσεις γίνουν σωστά όποιο και να βάλεις μετά θα δουλέψει.

Ούτε και εγώ είμαι dealer αλλά προσπαθώ να πηγάινω και μπορστά  ::  

Και όπως είπα η βοήθεια δίνεται / ζητείται πάντα και ειναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## maxfuels

Ομορφα συμφωνούμε λοιπον και αφήνουμε τον παθών στην αναζήτηση λύσης. Οποτε δεν εχει παρά να κάνει την επιλογή του και εγκαταστήσει οποιο επιθυμεί. 

 ::  Πληροφοριακά να πω οτι ο κόμβος μου με 10+ client βασίζεται πάνω σε linksys 54G ( Firm Alchemy AP MODE) και εχει uptime πάνω απο 3 μήνες χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Πέντε απο τους Client μου με σιγουριά εχουν εγκαταστήσει Satori Turbo και δεν εχουν κανένα πρόβλημα. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος για τον οποίο του πρότεινα κάποιο firm δοκιμασμένο.

----------


## antoniosk

Εγώ στο ΑΡ χρησιμοποιώ το Talisman.

Και για το λινκ σου χρησιμοποιείς WRT, με ποιό firmware? Εγώ χρησιμοπιώ πάλι το WRT με το OPENWRT αλλά άλλοι με κάνανε τις ρυθμίσεις  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Εγώ στο ΑΡ χρησιμοποιώ το Talisman.
> 
> Και για το λινκ σου χρησιμοποιείς WRT, με ποιό firmware? Εγώ χρησιμοπιώ πάλι το WRT με το OPENWRT αλλά άλλοι με κάνανε τις ρυθμίσεις


Οχι υπάρχει Ταρατσουπολογιστής , δρομολογητής με σλακγουορ ρυθμισμένο - κουρδισμένο απο τον βητα πενήντα δυό.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για πες μας σε παρακαλώ τι κάνει το Σατορι και δεν το κάνει το Τalisman.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι είναι και τι κάνει το admcfg ούτε το ipkg, ούτε πως χρειάζεται να φτιάξουμε τα IF, και πως μπορείς να βαλεις πάνω απο 1 λινκ στο BGP. Αν θέλεις σε παρακαλώ εξήγησε και σε μας


Το admcfg είναι ένα πακέτο για την διαχείριση του WRT switch, έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε vlan με μικρά subnet πάνω σε κάθε Port του WRT…

To script μετά μπορεί να δίνει IP σε κάθε Vlan-Port και γενικά θα κάνει ότι net ρύθμιση θέλουμε. Δεν είναι δύσκολο υπάρχουν άλλωστε πολλά έτυμα εδώ μέσα για να κατάλαβες τι παίζει.

Το BGP έχει περισσότερο σημασία σε εμάς όταν το κάθε node ξεπερνάει τα 2 link το να έχεις όλα τα route σε ένα router πίσω από ένα άλλο router … δεν ξέρω πως βοηθάει κάποιον χωρίς να έχει την δυνατότητα να προσθέσει κανείς άλλο π.χ. 1 neighbor router και να ανταλλάζουν και οι 3ης route…. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις αυτό βολεύει αλλά δεν είναι το ζητούμενο για ένα απλό BGP config στο AWMN…

Για client συσκευή το WRT με Talisman ….Δεν ξέρω μάλλον είναι οκ αλλά Bloated. Να γιατί το Santori….απλό μικρό και κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που χρειάζονται οι περισσότεροι client…

----------


## papashark

> Καλά ελιναι δυνατον να πιστευει καποιος ότι κάποιο firmware που βήκε παραπάνω απο 1 χρόνο πριν (κάτι αιώνες δηλαδή πρίν) είναι καλύτερο απο τους απογόνους του. Πάει η θεωρία της εξέλιξης.


Προφανώς δεν έχεις γνωριστεί με την dlink. Στα revB το τελευταίο καλό που είχε βγάλει ήταν το 2.50, μετά όλα τα άλλα απλά δεν δουλεύανε σωστά (εκτός από το 2.62 χακαρισμένο).

----------


## antoniosk

> To script μετά μπορεί να δίνει IP σε κάθε Vlan-Port και γενικά θα κάνει ότι net ρύθμιση θέλουμε. Δεν είναι δύσκολο υπάρχουν άλλωστε πολλά έτυμα εδώ μέσα για να κατάλαβες τι παίζει.
> 
> Το BGP έχει περισσότερο σημασία σε εμάς όταν το κάθε node ξεπερνάει τα 2 link το να έχεις όλα τα route σε ένα router πίσω από ένα άλλο router … δεν ξέρω πως βοηθάει κάποιον χωρίς να έχει την δυνατότητα να προσθέσει κανείς άλλο π.χ. 1 neighbor router και να ανταλλάζουν και οι 3ης route…. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις αυτό βολεύει αλλά δεν είναι το ζητούμενο για ένα απλό BGP config στο AWMN…
> 
> Για client συσκευή το WRT με Talisman ….Δεν ξέρω μάλλον είναι οκ αλλά Bloated. Να γιατί το Santori….απλό μικρό και κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που χρειάζονται οι περισσότεροι client…


Σε παρακαλώ εσυ ή καποιος που ξέρει και μπορεί ας μας πει περισσότερα για την ρύθμιση του WRT με το BGP, γιατί και εγώ έχω 1 λινκ με WRT και προβληματίζομαι (δεν ξέρω δηλαδή) πως θα ρυθμιστεί το 2ρο WRT για το μελοντικό 2ρο λινκ.

----------


## kontak

Καλημέρα,λοιπόν το talisman το έβαλα και μόλις του έκανα save settings δεν ξαναλειτούργησε και δεν μου άρεσε και ιδιαίτερα για να πω την αλήθεια και το έβγαλα,το satory 4 turbo 5 maxfuel δεν το επαίρνε με τίποτα και δεν ξέρω γιατί,παρόλο που έλεγε update successful ή κάτι τέτοιο μετά δεν έμπαινε,έτσι λοιπόν κατέφυγα σε alchemy και τώρα θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω για το satory!

----------


## kontak

το dd-wrt v22 βγάζει προς τα έξω τις ip των υπολογιστών ή έχει και αυτό πρόβλημα σαν το alchemy;Γιατι το alchemy βγαζει μονο την Ip του router!
Το έβαλα τώρα και περιμένω απαντήσεις!!

Το satory Παντως τις βγάζει με γεφύρωση,ετσι μου είπαν!!

----------


## TheLaz

> το dd-wrt v22 βγάζει προς τα έξω τις ip των υπολογιστών ή έχει και αυτό πρόβλημα σαν το alchemy;Γιατι το alchemy βγαζει μονο τιν Ip του router!
> Το έβαλα τώρα και περιμένω απαντήσεις!!
> 
> Το satory Παντως τις βγάζει με γεφύρωση,ετσι μου είπαν!!


Αν στο alchemy ενεργοποιήσεις κάποιο dynamic routing protocol όπως
ospf η rip *χωρίς* όμως να το ανοίξεις σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο
interface τότε σταματάει να κάνει NAT και βγάζει κανονικά όλες τις 
IP προς τα έξω. Δοκιμασμένο 100% στην πράξη.

Το Satori όντως κάνει bridging και στον βαθμό που γνωρίζω υπάρχει
πρόβλημα με πολλά PC να μιλάνε ταυτόχρονα. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι
παραπάνω στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα bridging ας μας διαφωτήσει...

----------


## kontak

εβαλα το dd-wrt και θα δω τι γινετε με αυτο ,λογικα αλλαζωντας τις ρυθμισεις που μου ειπες για alchemy θα ισχυει το ιδιο και γι'αυτο και αν δεν παιξει θα βαλω παλι alchemy!το satory παντως δεν μπαινει με τιποτα!

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> To script μετά μπορεί να δίνει IP σε κάθε Vlan-Port και γενικά θα κάνει ότι net ρύθμιση θέλουμε. Δεν είναι δύσκολο υπάρχουν άλλωστε πολλά έτυμα εδώ μέσα για να κατάλαβες τι παίζει.
> 
> Το BGP έχει περισσότερο σημασία σε εμάς όταν το κάθε node ξεπερνάει τα 2 link το να έχεις όλα τα route σε ένα router πίσω από ένα άλλο router … δεν ξέρω πως βοηθάει κάποιον χωρίς να έχει την δυνατότητα να προσθέσει κανείς άλλο π.χ. 1 neighbor router και να ανταλλάζουν και οι 3ης route…. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις αυτό βολεύει αλλά δεν είναι το ζητούμενο για ένα απλό BGP config στο AWMN…
> 
> Για client συσκευή το WRT με Talisman ….Δεν ξέρω μάλλον είναι οκ αλλά Bloated. Να γιατί το Santori….απλό μικρό και κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που χρειάζονται οι περισσότεροι client…
> 
> ...


Ότι έχεις κάνει στο πρώτο wrt με το BGP θα κάνεις και με το δεύτερο. 
Είτε παίζεις με openwrt είτε με talisman θα πρέπει να βάλεις άλλη 
μια καταχώρηση στο BGP conf και των 2 wrt όπου θα "δείχνει" το
ένα το άλλο (iBGP). Έτσι το έχω τώρα με 2 ΒΒ links πάνω σε wrt με
openwrt. Όταν έρθει η ώρα να το σηκώσεις εδώ είμαστε....

----------


## TheLaz

> εβαλα το dd-wrt και θα δω τι γινετε με αυτο ,λογικα αλλαζωντας τις ρυθμισεις που μου ειπες για alchemy θα ισχυει το ιδιο και γι'αυτο και αν δεν παιξει θα βαλω παλι alchemy!το satory παντως δεν μπαινει με τιποτα!


Aν θυμάμαι καλά (μπορεί και όχι  ::  ) θα πρέπει από τη σελίδα
administration να ενεργοποιήσεις τη επιλογή routing.

Πάντως αν δεν σου κάτσει με τηνπρώτη μην απογοητευτείς..από
προσωπική πάντα εμπιρεία το κλείσιμο του NAT δεν μου χει κάτσει
ποτέ με την πρώτη...  ::   ::

----------


## kontak

η εντολή routing είναι ενεργοποιημένη ,τώρα το απόγευμα θα δήξει...  ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Να και η έκδοσα 23 το DD-WRT εδω http://brainslayer.braincontrol.org/dd-wrt.v23_voip.bin
Καλές δοκιμές

----------


## antoniosk

Και καινούργιο version του DD-WRT 23 για τα G και GS http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/sneak....v23-alpha.zip

----------


## antoniosk

B1 version του DD-WRT23v http://dd-wrt.gruftie.com/dd-wrtv2/down ... _beta1.zip
Καλές δοκιμές

----------


## dimkasta

Βγήκε χτές το RC3 του openwrt WhiteRussian.
Κατέβασα όλα τα πακέτα χτές και σήμερα θα κάνω την αναβάθμιση.

http://www.openwrt.org

Θα ενημερώσω για αποτελέσματα.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

μετα απο πολλα προβληματα με firmwares που παρουσιαζαν κατα καιρους διαφορα προβληματα...να ναι καλα το φιλαρακι ο dimkasta..ο μητσαρας ο οποιος μεσω msn....ακουστε μεσω msn καταφεραμε να περασουμε στο ρημαδι το linksys wrt54g το openwrt rc3...και δουλευει τελεια...χιλια ευχαριστω μητσο να σαι καλα...!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

> μετα απο πολλα προβληματα με firmwares που παρουσιαζαν κατα καιρους διαφορα προβληματα...να ναι καλα το φιλαρακι ο dimkasta..ο μητσαρας ο οποιος μεσω msn....ακουστε μεσω msn καταφεραμε να περασουμε στο ρημαδι το linksys wrt54g το openwrt rc3...και δουλευει τελεια...χιλια ευχαριστω μητσο να σαι καλα...!!!!!!


ΠΩΠΩ αυτό κι αν ήταν παίδεμα...  ::   ::  

Αλλά αφού δουλεύει....  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Να και η σημερινή β έκδοση του DD-WRT 23 http://dd-wrt.gruftie.com/dd-wrtv2/down ... .v23+beta/
Τώρα άρχισαν να βγαίνουν β εκδόσεις σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, τέλειωσε το καλοκάιρι και κάθονται σπιτι  ::

----------


## orfeas

σας παρακαλώ μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει ένα link για alchemy v1 final

----------


## stafan

> σας παρακαλώ μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει ένα link για alchemy v1 final


Επειδή τόχω εύκαιρο http://www.stafan.awmn/download/wrt/Alchemy-V1.0.bin  ::

----------


## petpet---

τι λεει??
ολα καλα??
δεν χερω πολλα ...
αλλα σημερα θα συνδεθω..

σημερα πειρα το wrt54g ..και απο οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να αλλαχο firmware..

αλλα επειδη κυκλοφορουν πολλα..δεν ξερο πιο να βαλω..

τι ειναι ολα αυτα ??

alchemy v1

DD-WRT 23

openwrt ktl..

gia client to thelo..

ερωτιση ..

ολα αυτα γινονται σε win ετσι??

ποιο να βαλω??και πωσ ακριβως??αν ειπαρχει κανα howto..
thx prokatabolika..

----------


## CyberFreak

> τι λεει??
> ολα καλα??
> δεν χερω πολλα ...
> αλλα σημερα θα συνδεθω..
> 
> σημερα πειρα το *wrt54g* ..και απο οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να αλλαχο firmware..
> 
> αλλα επειδη κυκλοφορουν πολλα..δεν ξερο πιο να βαλω..
> 
> ...


Θα σε απογοητεύσω...

Αν είναι το v5 τότε ξέχνα το.. δεν firmarete...

Το WRT54*GS* είναι για firmarismata...

Αν δεν είναι το v5 τότε βάλτου το dd-wrt.

----------


## petpet---

to v 5 diladi mou les oti einai paketo??

δεν κανει για awmn??

----------


## CyberFreak

yes...

Δεν κάνει...

Μπορείς να το δουλέψεις μόνο σαν AP.. και όχι σαν client...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μήν είσαστε και πολύ σίγουροι,
ετοιμάζεται απο τα source έκδοση και για να γίνεται client,
απο φίλο...  ::   ::  
Οταν θα είναι εντελώς έτοιμη θα την ανεβάσω...

----------


## petpet---

...κάνα νέο από το firmware??

----------


## toadstul

Για σας παιδια
Εχει κανεις σας firmware για wrt54gs v4 ths svea i freeman?
ψαχνω 2 μερες τωρα και δεν βρισκψω κατι! το μονο που εχω καταφερει μεχρι τωρα ειναι να τουβλοπιοισω δυο φορες το wrt54gs μου!!  ::   ::  
Ευχαριστω

----------


## lambrosk

> ...κάνα νέο από το firmware??


ξέρω ότι το έχει κάνει αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το έχει τελειοποιήσει και αν θα το βγάλει public τελικά, θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## nicolouris

> Για σας παιδια
> Εχει κανεις σας firmware για wrt54gs v4 ths svea i freeman?
> ψαχνω 2 μερες τωρα και δεν βρισκψω κατι! το μονο που εχω καταφερει μεχρι τωρα ειναι να τουβλοπιοισω δυο φορες το wrt54gs μου!!   
> Ευχαριστω



Πήγαινε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, έχω ανεβάσει κάτι όπως και τα άλλα παιδιά έχουν ανεβάσει κάποια firmware

----------


## NiKoSaEi

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17394  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petpet---

τι λέει??
λοιπόν πείρα το wrt54gs και τώρα θέλω να το firmaro..
ερώτηση: πως βλέπω αν έχω v.4 η όχι??
τελικά να βάλω το dd.wrt v.23 η παίζει κανένα νεότερο?

αν ναι..υπάρχει κάποιο howto να με βοηθήσει??πως θα το βάλω πως θα το setaro κτλ...

thx..

----------


## petpet---

τελικα εβαλα το dd-wrt v.23

βρικα και αυτο το howto http://www.drinet.net/openwrt
και συνδεθηκα με telnet

ααλλα αυτο το howto einai palio και δεν αναφερετε στο ddwrt v23 μαλλον δεν βοιθαει πολυ..
ta misa den yparxoun

----------


## VGM

Παιδιά υπάρχουν καλά νέα για κατόχους wrt54gl ή για όσους θέλουν να αποκτήσουν. Το εν λόγω μηχανάκι τελικά firmάρετε κανονικά χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Απλά πρέπει να επιλέξεις συγκεκριμένες version firmware. Επίσης υπάρχει τρόπος να αυξήσεις την μνήμη σε 256! με μια μικρή επέμβαση. και λειτούργει κανονικά. Και με την μνήμη που το δίνει η εταιρία δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Όποιος θέλει λεπτομέρειες για αυτά που λέω ας στέιλει μήνυμα εδώ στο Forum ή στο [email protected]  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Και καινούργια έκδωση του DD-WRT 23 (5) εδώhttp://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php?link=downloads

----------


## costas43gr

Μπορει να δωσει καποιος ενα cfe backup αρχειο απο το δικο του για *WRT54GL ver.1.1* να το σωσουμε  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Γινετε και χωρις να ανοιχτει το wrt αρκει να γραψουμε την εντολη μεσω shell *dd if=/dev/mtd/0 of=/tmp/cfe.bin* και να το κατεβασουμε στο πισι μας απο την διευθυνση http://192.168.1.1/cfe.bin
Αντε να μπει αλλο ενα μελος ασυρματα..  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Ακυρο τελικα το εφτιαξα.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rous

YΠAΡXEI KANENA FIRM ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ ΣΑΝ CLIENT???

----------


## antoniosk

Για ανθρώπους δεν βγάλανε ακόμα firmware  ::  

Εδώ θα βρεις οτι θελεις για WRT http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/downloads.php

----------


## Billaros

Λοιπον, κυκλοφορει ενα καινουριο firmware ονοματι *Tomato v0.05.7* και ειναι φτιαγμενο για τα Linksys WRT54G: 


> WRT54G v2-v4, WRT54GS v1-v4, WRT54GL v1. This is not for v5 or newer G/GS routers.


διαθετει webinterface, εχει επισης και scan utility.
ειναι στα πρωτα σταδια αναπτυξης αλλα οποιοσδηποτε ενδιαφερομενος θα μπορουσε να το δοκιμασει σε καποιο Linksys που διαθετει για δοκιμες.
εγω ακομα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει. 
πληροφοριες κλπ. βρισκονται στην εξης σελιδα:
http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato

----------


## rous

> Λοιπον, κυκλοφορει ενα καινουριο firmware ονοματι *Tomato v0.05.7* και ειναι φτιαγμενο για τα Linksys WRT54G: 
> 
> 
> 
> WRT54G v2-v4, WRT54GS v1-v4, WRT54GL v1. This is not for v5 or newer G/GS routers.
> 
> 
> διαθετει webinterface, εχει επισης και scan utility.
> ειναι στα πρωτα σταδια αναπτυξης αλλα οποιοσδηποτε ενδιαφερομενος θα μπορουσε να το δοκιμασει σε καποιο Linksys που διαθετει για δοκιμες.
> ...


για το gs ν6 ξερει κανεις να μου πει ποιο ακριβως πρεπει να κατεβασω ? και αν το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? και αν βαλω καποιο που δεν παταει υπαρχει τροπος να το "απεγκαταστησω" ?

----------


## Dimitris76

Γεια σας!

Αναβιωνω αυτο το παλιο νημα για να ρωτησω ξανα εαν εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις το firmware Tomato για τους Broadcom routers. Λεγεται οτι ειναι πολυ σταθερο και χρησιμοποιει Ajax και SVG graphs προκειμενου να παρουσιασει real time bandwidth charts σε φοβερο γραφικο περιβαλλον. Επισης το QoE του ειναι πολυ πιο εξελιγμενο απο του DD-WRT και συμφωνα νε αυτο http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Tomato_Firmware#Tools_2 , με το WRT54 Script Generator μπορει να ελεγχει το bandwidth που ειναι διαθεσιμο σε καθε client.

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι

αυτο το traffic shaping το κανει μονο οταν δουλευει σαν router η και σαν AP συνδεδεμενο με αλλο AP σε WDS mode?

Δημητρης

----------

